# try'n my hand at detail'n



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

try'n to fig'r out how to post pics n a post !!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

got a few imcomplete models that i started and never finished,when it came to my hoppers tho,now thats different ......


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' good bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

look like some cool, clean projects... where the hoppers at?


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

very clean bro


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

appreciate the comp.will post mostly what i have is being resurrected butt i will post this weekend what i have left, once again thanks !!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CUT OUT NOT SURE BOUT HOP'N THIS BITCH OR WHAT MMMMHHH ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

HERES A COUPLE THATS BEEN AROUND FOR AWHILE










































GOTTA STRIP THE RAGG TOP AGAIN, DONT KNOW WHAT COLOR I WANNA PAINT IT ? REINFORCE THE FRAME, I USE TO HAVE A HELLUVA MOTOR IN THAT BITCH AND CRACC'D THAT BITCH AND ADDED A BAND AID !!! SHIT I'M DIGG'N THE NEW STYLE " SERVO " IDK GOTTA GET BACC INTO MY GAME ITS BEEN YEARS REALLY THO, I BEEN HOP'N THESE SINCE MAPHUCCA'S BEEN TYING KNOTS LOL !!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

jus a lil touch up on this 1 lord have mercy ... needd to find my charger... smdh .......


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LOOKS LIKE SHE'S BEEN OUT & ABOUT !!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

gotta bug


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Cool Nomad!Dunno why but that bug is making me hungry.....


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you homie, I need to finish that nomad,still buying and aint got nothin done,and about being hungary mmmhh ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

heres a do over in progress
























then i start the 6 duece thinking its all good and this BITCH don't have a dammmm dash board so i'm a try and make one out that BIG ass chrome bumper :banghead:


----------



## Jason McCleod (Dec 13, 2011)

now that takes talent


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

tthank you Jason but theres awhole lotta talent in here, i'm try'n to get there !


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

big as bumper turns make shift dash






in progress next 76 rag top in terior mock up its hard getting back into this with primitive shit to work with


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Damn Id have never thought of turning a bumper into a dash,raghouse looks good!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bitch without the dash board ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I'm loving that buick. Benn looking for a nice price one for like 3 or 4 months now... Great job!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> I'm loving that buick. Benn looking for a nice price one for like 3 or 4 months now... Great job!


 I'd advise you check the box before you leave the parking lot, drove to far to go back for a dash board :banghead:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

[video]YOUTUBE.COM DRE1ONLY[/video]


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

paint fucc'd up on me,so I peeled it off & changed up






dont kno what happened with that pearl white shit from tester but im gonna try it on my fleet line thats been around for years so n e way this is were im at on this thanks for lookin shit slow around here but im bout to do some thing !!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Was it that Artic White one shot from Testors?I had the same problems with it,fucker doesn't seem to lay as smooth as their other colors,mine bubbled then peeled so I said fuck it and striped it and used silver for the roof instead lol!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Was it that Artic White one shot from Testors? I had the same problems with it,fucker doesn't seem to lay as smooth as their other colors,mine bubbled then peeled so I said fuck it and striped it and used silver for the roof instead lol!


hmmm...ive used the arctic white with no probs? maybe a bad batch? you lay down too think of 1 coat? i like using it for tops and the in between the chrome trim of 53 belairs and 61 impys!....maybe its just a habit from doing patterns and kandies.....but i almost always spray silver after primer, then paint color


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> hmmm...ive used the arctic white with no probs? maybe a bad batch? you lay down too think of 1 coat? i like using it for tops and the in between the chrome trim of 53 belairs and 61 impys!....maybe its just a habit from doing patterns and kandies.....but i almost always spray silver after primer, then paint color


 i rarely primer mostly use gold or silver for a base the paint is made by tester called PACTRA a rc car paint lacquer racing finish I think thats were i went wrong they was out of tamiya pearl white ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

beware,of this paint it peeled. bout to give it a second chance


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ok pulled him out the box its been a long time coming need to finish this started in 08






maybe 09 not sure,plan to have her done soon






just a couple of snap shots ... next up real nasty cuts & guts






ok so I finally got this






work'n put'n a lil






time in still lookin for top to match, might have to do a die job ? 













oo












Baby got contacts


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice projects bro,51 off to a great start!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

hubs came with the 225






hydros to be installed






in 76 later






today, dam this interior shit is phucc'n me up right ideal wrong material wtf its go'n down anyway






225 Buick is getting stripped will be back on that one later


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey counsel looks great,man!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you Cemetary Angel 81 tried something different really dont like it that much but I'll work with it :biggrin:


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Hey counsel looks great,man!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:ghouse lookin dope....think hydro would nutt all over himself if he saw that:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:ghouse lookin dope....think hydro would nutt all over himself if he saw that:biggrin:


x2! im diggin that working rag top!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> x2! im diggin that working rag top!!


 Coast 2 Coast & Hock n Berry thanks for the comp. I still don't feel its all that to just have Hydro nut'n all on himself lol, I do have another kit tho I'm a start some time after this hopefully I'll be on that ladder TTT with yall, I got primitive material in this build so I think I'm do'n alright considering that ... :werd:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

2nd time around






elmers spray glue works on felt and foam






notice the bumper kit and wheel it depends on what style kit your using 1 will need to be cut because the kit is enclosed the full wheel will work perfect for the open bumper kit wheel made from sprite bottle caps kit made from wheel wells ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

<img id="vbattach_455323" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=455323&stc=1" attachmentid="455323">2nd time around<img id="vbattach_455323" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=455323&stc=1" attachmentid="455323">elmers spray glue works on felt and foam<img id="vbattach_455324" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=455324&stc=1" attachmentid="455324">notice the bumper kit and wheel it depends on what style kit your using 1 will need to be cut because the kit is enclosed the full wheel will work perfect for the open bumper kit  wheel made from sprite bottle caps kit made from wheel wells ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

notice theres 2 style wheels depend on which kit your gonna use the first pic is the new school bumper cut to fit the 2nd pic will not work in new school bumper there for its gotta be the OG old school kit :biggrin:the glue works on felt & foam


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for that little tutorial, good to know!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hope it helped,I was making

old school mount before I knew about foil'n or bmf and it look like crap, ain't made one old school in awhile I'm a come up with some'n for that 51 started to paint it today then came the rain ...












lil progress the front hops a lil bit still work'n the back






sideview mirrors & dash from Midnight Auto's, lol he still in business












back in the game after e-z off






lil mo progress on this " Lovely Day " Bill Whiters, even with the rain, blessed to be here :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

check the tires detailed with elmers paint trimed white walls painted tires black clear coated






some progress post






my own opion I think those paint pens is the shit look at the tires on the fleet line,they don't bleed or run :nono:






I know some of yall prefer the white gloss paint to me this gives the tire a more realistic look that pack hit me for about 10 bucks for a pack of 5






and now my shit looks like its ready to be foiled & cut


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

a lil eye candy






al thats left is the dash & brace for the interior






gotta get it !!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

<img id="vbattach_456115" class="previewthumb size_large" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=456115&stc=1" attachmentid="456115">a lil eye candy <img id="vbattach_456116" class="previewthumb size_large" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=456116&stc=1" attachmentid="456116">al thats left is the dash & brace for the interior<img id="vbattach_456117" class="previewthumb size_large" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=456117&stc=1" attachmentid="456117"> gotta get it !!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Before












sittin behind my 53 you see the ragg stripped,and now






the transformation its been along time come'n :nicoderm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

posted updates
























I trip'd off the paint on the dash, I sprayed it in the cold oh jus like that ...












still don't have the top I want didn't get my dye, her guts is str8 tho'












bout 80% of the dash board is the bumper & grill ...six duece duece & a quarter that needed the dash not bad for some'n custom


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

my ol bon,bon


















gotta 59 i'm a bring bck out
























I'll be touch'n this one up soon ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice lookin Pontiac,wish theyd reissue that one


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Nice lookin Pontiac,wish theyd reissue that one


Thanks Homie if I see 1 out there I'll let you know got this 1 from hobby linc a couple yrs ago ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BMF'd & WET






THE BODY STYLE LOOKS LIKE A 64 IMPALA RIGHT ?


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good homie keep them pics coming:thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 458381
> BMF'd & WET
> View attachment 458384
> THE BODY STYLE LOOKS LIKE A 64 IMPALA RIGHT ?


This is looking good!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

i'm gonna play with this some and then ? RC


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Color French Blue, 66 Impala






got plans for this bbut then I still got 2 I gotta get out the way






still phucc'n wit da






and uh






I still got shit to phucc wit lil by by lil






I'll build or rebuild :shh:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: .........


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Good lookin projects,liking that 66!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

nice work!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks Homies for the comps. I'm just try'n to to reach the next level and put mines on the table next to yours


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

it went hard in silver just might buy another 1 just to have a silver one, but this Blue One ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

final minor touch up






the ragg wants to take me thru changes fixed it yesterday topp breaks again


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I wouldn't get to stressed if the rag doesn't always want to work the way it should,I wish I could build at least 1 model with some kinda working feature!I tossed around a working flamethrower exhaust buuut I don't know bout that one lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: APPRECIATE IT CEMETARY ANGEL 81, FLAME THROWER ON PLASTIC THATS A GOOD ONE, YEAH IT JUST SEEM LIKE THAT RAGG JUST DON'T WANNA DO, THEREFORE DONNING THE NAME " BLUE KARMA " IT'LL PROBLY CATCH FIRE ON THE SWITCHES LOL , THANKS FOR THE LAUGH HOMIE !!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 464237
> final minor touch up
> View attachment 464239
> the ragg wants to take me thru changes fixed it yesterday topp breaks again


That Buick is badass,looks good foiled,plus you stand out with something different.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

wow its posting




































gloss white 51 fleetline white and burgandy interior and a few xtra's






lil work on this then my 66






got some 18 whatcha think ?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Homie I'm still work'n on it I want a lil more hop before video I forgot what a pain they can be lol !!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Homie I'm still work'n on it I want a lil more hop before video I forgot what a pain they can be lol !!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

A few changes were made today






Rims, frame, bumper got that touch up looks better to me






:dunno: what






do you think






mmmmhhh






mmmmhhh






okthanks






:biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:51 lookin good......love that body style!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xanbCoeQnT0&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:51 lookin good......love that body style!


Appreciated Coast 2 Coast gonna try and dress it up real nice its a inch shorter than the average 1/25 models so we know shits gonna fit tighter, drop'n the V8 will probly be my only problem ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Back out the box
View attachment 469531
pics don't wanna upload :twak:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cGp0jmFAeM&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

no Applause for the caveman please but I finally figured out how to post videos yyyaaayyyyy, ne way the rear end works perfect without the BODY so I'll be work'n on that I believe its the skirts ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Gotta wait till I get off work to see the video,doesn't work on my POS phone...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DON'T WATCH AFTER 25 SECONDS


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cGp0jmFAeM&feature=player_detailpage


Nice movements homie!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Brought that Nomad back,right on! Kool emblems on the knockoffs


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Brought that Nomad back,right on! Kool emblems on the knockoffs


 Thanks for the comps Cemetary Angel 81 the back hangs up I'll get it right tho, yep my 57 nomad is back out the box that year is still one of my fave and if I ever become the owner of 1 .....


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:u make them skirts on the 70? looks good


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:u make them skirts on the 70? looks good


 Thanks Coast, I'm still try'n to catch up with yall Badass Builders :biggrin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 471219


yep the skirts was made from a dove deoderant case this car recovered twice from child abuse & domestic violenceand is still seeking counseling ...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:lovin that lockup on the 66


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> yep the skirts was made from a dove deoderant case this car recovered twice from child abuse & domestic violenceand is still seeking counseling ...


Damn you are resourceful in your scratchbuilding,holmes!Gotta cast those!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

lol,just found out fucc'n last year I can order plastic to build with at a reasonable price you'd be surprised on all the shit I constructed to make it do what it do over the years, if you cast I don't mind let'n use them there are a lil ruff tho but the right curves is in them ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Nomad and 66 are killer! Good lookin!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

That 53 got some power too. WHat type of motor, and battery/volts/brand? I need that type of power to the nose of my regal.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> That 53 got some power too. WHat type of motor, and battery/volts/brand? I need that type of power to the nose of my regal.


Mike I swear I'm not Hate'n but sence the Homie wants to see who's gonna be " King of the Streets " in a build off well I got to keep that info confidential " lol " 
try'n to figure out how to make colapsable rear end suspension to lay and lock that ass up higher than giraffe pussy :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:nicoderm::drama:nice work homie!!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


>


 Thanks Tonio 7 & Dig- Derange most appreciated Homies just try'n to get some models out of the box finished so I can post them up :thumbsup: and get a lil recognition not much  ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ok anything thats not on my sony's cam will post ?






Rich ass Iraq ass Bastard with a14k white gold benz


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

wow gotta post






ok tag my folder & got 2 pics posted this is the 53 hook up


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Let's see how this one plays out


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

51 update






been building a lil bit try'n to get some builds done :ninja:g


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Builds looking great man,keep it up!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

started interior & bmf which to is always a plus but time consuming and not necessary when building hoppers but those extras bring'em out


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

View attachment 482128
started interior & bmf which to is always a plus but time consuming and not necessary when building hoppers but those extras bring'em out 
View attachment 482129


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

*uploads*

SHIT fucc'n up again can't post pics


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

[AT TACH=CONFIG]485979[/ATTACH] shit try'n to put in a lil work this weekend before the lil ones get outta bed and start bug'n gotta love'em tho :x:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Caddy coming along great bro,I need to build a hopper sometime,to complicated for me to understand...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Cemetary Angel 81 its not that hard build 1 all them skills you got Brah it would be like child's play


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Don't know about skills,I'm a glorified Mcloven(dunno bout that I'm not that bad lol)I always hear to stay away from HoppinHydros batteries,I'd like to try an Art2Roll type suspension with brass tubing on the A arms for stress during movement.I know they use styrene tubes for that but I would try it to see if it would work.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Shit yeah Jevries is ahead of the game Art2Roll & Met8to is out there with it, hell l never built a poseable fro.t end yet I'm ready to build got materials so what's the hold up lol idk


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

this is why you test your shit as you go






gotta reinforce the frame:boink:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

This is almost there


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice builds homie


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks homie just try'n complete what I started :facepalm:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Blue lac is flame.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

you got alot of badass builds bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Most appreciated Mike and Old Skool ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Don't know about skills,I'm a glorified Mcloven(dunno bout that I'm not that bad lol)I always hear to stay away from HoppinHydros batteries,I'd like to try an Art2Roll type suspension with brass tubing on the A arms for stress during movement.I know they use styrene tubes for that but I would try it to see if it would work.


LMAO!! This fool said glorified Mcloven.... Hahahahhaa


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks C.Angel and Darkside the Caddy is currently back in basement at Hot Boys Hydraulics getting polished & buffed ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

dam shit act'n up again






NFIG]494549[/ATTACH]






BMF & WET


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

get'n fittted for skirts






gotta do a lil tailoring :x:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

back @ dat sixty 3






resting in brake fluid ez off couldn't do it :burn:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

NICE work up in here, bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Tonio 7 most appreciated !


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

_take the trophy for biggest haters of 2012, rollindeep pancho darkside. tonio uncle grimm even brandon, Bigdogg our nation wide, hell our world wide friendship's is proof enough that we are solid. we shine like chrome because thats the kind of ballers we really are. I got $200 in the bank and $12,000 of credit card dept. I cant afford shit. But I am a rich man because I have real friends and i dont have to pick on or bully other people to make myself feel like a big man. and we know that our art work does not end when we close the garage, we just take it to the build table in the house. and yea are collections most certainly are worth more than some peoples cars. but why cloud our wealthy hearts and mind's with these peasants a minute longer than we have too? this is not the county jail? this is not Y A, or prison. we dont have to worry about the gate's racking and chow time. we aint got shit to prove. we won. we are the better crew! so lets act like it. Im gonna post a link of a 63-64 rivi promo just as a reminder to the peasants? __that this shit aint cheap, they aint toy's, and a classic is a classic. weather it be 1/25 scale or 1/1.._


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hellla words homie point taken, I was given this life free of charge raised in a world with the good the bad and Lo lifes I've learned how to handle my own on my own I can't say ain't nobody never gave me nothin and I don't know why they chose to I have morals and value life to the fullest as well as my family my existance revolves around those that exist in my heart and surroundings so to get me out side of my chracter you gotta fuck with some one I love or on a bad day which I seldom have so respect me as a man regardless of my race and in return I'll you've you the same when I die I can't take none of this shit with me,homie I don't wanna be buried in a casket, don't wanna be kept in a urn, burn my body and put my ashes outside on a windy day and let me be blown away once I cease to exist .


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Standin in v.i.p., 150 deep, jewelry all over me, I look like Mr. T, I got so many diamonds, so bitch I'm shinin bright, so bitches staring at me, staring so unpolite, what a sight to see, tattoo's all over me, a walking work of art, I took alot of ink, kids want my autograph, hoes want my phone numba, but I'm so damn conceited, gave her the wrong numba!

He goin in! He goin in! He goin in! He's once again, he play to win, dis shit is fresh nikka, he goin in!






You goin in brah!!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

lol Homie some people got time for games, I'm a grown man first and above all, yeah I value things like friends and material shit but dont nothing mean more to me than God Almighty, Life and the well being of my Family. Some men are fucc'n with feelings and dont know who or what they're fucc'n with, the internet is one big mask for alotta cowardly ass busts's homie, I know what type of man I'am, I have no insecurities


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Nikka, you talking grown man shit over some plastic. lolz. Post pics of more tight $hit or gtfo. lolz


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

the skirts are coming out good!:thumbsup: they look great on that nomad!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> lol Homie some people got time for games, I'm a grown man first and above all, yeah I value things like friends and material shit but dont nothing mean more to me than God Almighty, Life and the well being of my Family. Some men are fucc'n with feelings and dont know who or what they're fucc'n with, the internet is one big mask for alotta cowardly ass busts's homie, I know what type of man I'am, I have no insecurities


Yea you play wiff toys as a hobby:thumbsup:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

well guys ive been doin alot of soul searching and ive decided im gona start building models again and make the best out of my situation now as far as this build off im still out i dont have near the time to do my quality work yall r use to and as for drag lo it is strictly up to my bros if they want me back i know where my heart belongs and its rite here building plastic with some of the coolest homies ever so guys if yall will except me back i would truly love to be back into this amazing sport i miss and love all of ya (no ****) and i gota say the short bus has came back to drop me off at your door so thanks guys for all the kind words 

sincerely, managment


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Nah homie this ain't got nothin to do with plastic its bout respect Homie ... Just as long as a maphucc'a know that we cool my words is to let a fool know you gotta give it in order to receive it, right lol cuzz you right tho, so I'll stop express'n myself if you post up some more pics and the videos from your very own builds lol oh my bad ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> Nah homie this ain't got nothin to do with plastic its bout respect Homie ... Just as long as a maphucc'a know that we cool my words is to let a fool know you gotta give it in order to receive it, right lol cuzz you right tho, so I'll stop express'n myself if you post up some more pics and the videos from your very own builds lol oh my bad ...


Hell yeah, hav eyou seen the new pics on my topic? I posted a few but only a couple folk even checked em out so.... I'm goign w/ the original plan no ttp post anymore til I got my 10-20 cars finished. I'm damn close too. I wish I could do vids, I'd make my own show on layitlow and have the whole world dying laughin at soem of tha shit I say and be round. My life is like the movies... lolz never a dull moment. I mean just now it's quiet in the office, no patients/clients, then all of a sudden you hear a woman shout,"BALLS!!" It was my co-worker, she seen her ex didn't pay child support and is pissed. She see's me laughing, now I have to run!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LMAO, do it run'n homie Balls wtf the black five 9 , guess I gotta check to page again seen the MC with the GP front clip in G Body but what I was talk'n bout is the 62 & 63 from the build off hopper and dancer back ended in March Wat up for ? lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Sinicle most appreciated homie @ Firme Joe yeah Homie I play with alotta toys and I enjoy building model problem is completing them funny thing bout models tho you can buy them out the Toy section, hobby store, on line or from your Homie thanks for lookin ...


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> Thanks Sinicle most appreciated homie @ Firme Joe yeah Homie I play with alotta toys and I enjoy building model problem is completing them funny thing bout models tho you can buy them out the Toy section, hobby store, on line or from your Homie thanks for lookin ...



I might want a toy of my kia ill keep that in mind


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

FirmeJoe said:


> I might want a toy of my kia ill keep that in mind


:h5: uffin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

FirmeJoe said:


> I might want a toy of my kia ill keep that in mind


I could build u one Homie... All I gotta do is Wipe my ass and throw some spokes on the paper. And it's a complete build up of yo ride...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I wouldn't put my wife in a kia! Lol especially wouldn't waste a good set of spokes by puttin them on there! I wait they were bolt ins weren't they lolz


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> I could build u one Homie... All I gotta do is Wipe my ass and throw some spokes on the paper. And it's a complete build up of yo ride...


but will it be an exact 1:24 replica :dunno:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Wat up cuzz this is my thread not an off topic thread !!!


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> Wat up cuzz this is my thread not an off topic thread !!!


my bad













































*soooooooo whoop*


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL my wife and cuzz'n are bloods and my BM's family Whoop Whoop hahahaha !


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> LOL my wife and cuzz'n are bloods and my BM's family Whoop Whoop hahahaha !


Wow you know alot of losers and followers sorry to hear that


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lol wtf?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

@ fimre Joe looks like you do'n awhole lot of following me around, as well as the model car section duh lol loser and follower gotta get in were you fit in huh lol. Set to self up for that one son ...


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> LOL my wife and cuzz'n are bloods and my BM's family *Whoop Whoop *hahahaha !


so you associate with men that wear make up and your proud :barf:


----------



## Sanchos mustache (Jan 8, 2012)

ars!n said:


> so you associate with men that wear make up and your proud :barf:


fuck this leva ese. gonna let the clicka run a train on this lil puto holmes. charale


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh you on that **** shit looks like you, try'n to be some thing your not suffering through an idenity crisis with a fucked up tan lookin like that bitch addicted to tanning / soncho left his hand prints on you hope you got your cigarette puto ...


----------



## Sanchos mustache (Jan 8, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> Oh you on that **** shit looks like you, try'n to be some thing your not suffering through an idenity crisis with a fucked up tan lookin like that bitch addicted to tanning / soncho left his hand prints on you hope you got your cigarette puto ...


you really shouldnt talk about the black hand like that ese


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sanchos mustache said:


> you really shouldnt talk about the black hand like that ese


Uh oh look out.... Geraldo Rivera's gettin all pissed off


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> Uh oh look out.... Geraldo Rivera's gettin all pissed off





darkside customs said:


> Seriously, you fucks have made your point... You don't have a life worth a fuck other than to fuck with others... Talk all the shit you want, don't give a fuck anymore... But you guys are just making this site look like a big fuckin joke.... And your making yourselves look stupid in the process.... So just back off....







:inout:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lol Darkside, soncho you shouldn't disrespect a black man that got 2 blacc hands cuzz you bought that shit over here wanting to act childish and imature like yo lil home boys instead of try'n to set an example,you became a follower now you wanna act like you mad !


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

You been locked up that long were in ya cuzz I know your homeboys didn't let you act childish on no main yard you must be a drop out on some sny shit huh lol so why don't you go away, your in the way locc


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sanchos mustache said:


> I've been locked up longer than you've been alive lil puppet.


So that explains the handprints.... Been passed around the yard quite a few times have you.... Did you enjoy bein someone's bitch?


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> So that explains the handprints.... Been passed around the yard quite a few times have you.... Did you enjoy bein someone's bitch?





darkside customs said:


> Seriously, you fucks have made your point... You don't have a life worth a fuck other than to fuck with others... Talk all the shit you want, don't give a fuck anymore... But you guys are just making this site look like a big fuckin joke.... And your making yourselves look stupid in the process.... So just back off....



:roflmao:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> So that explains the handprints.... Been passed around the yard quite a few times have you.... Did you enjoy bein someone's bitch?


Walk up to some one with a black hand tattoo and say that and I will buy a 1:1 of your favorite 1:24



Dre1only said:


> You been locked up that long were in ya cuzz I know your homeboys didn't let you act childish on no main yard you must be a drop out on some sny shit huh lol so why don't you go away, your in the way locc


I see some ones been watching thier Locked Up


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

hey how are you guys i just want to ask who is doing the little cars and how much i want one so can you please give me your phone or any contacting info


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Send yo info ill contact you !


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

andres18954 said:


> hey how are you guys i just want to ask who is doing the little cars and how much i want one so can you please give me your phone or any contacting info


Hey bro hit up toys r us that way you dont have to deal wiff these dipshit toy builders


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

What's going on with you wit you and charlie, Joe mmmmmh


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

this one soaked in br for 2 1/2 days


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Yall mad


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 496133
> View attachment 496138
> this one soaked in br for 2 1/2 days
> View attachment 496147


I always heard that makes'em brittle, no problems huh?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sinicle said:


> I always heard that makes'em brittle, no problems huh?


No problem at all, that tamiya pearl white wasn't no joke that shit was like it had some hardner in it, don't know bout the resin kits ?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Eeeee six tre drop foo!!! I see ya! I wanna build another one I'm so in love wit em.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^ cant get any gheyer that that qoute


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

FirmeJoe said:


> ^^^ cant get any gheyer that that qoute


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks good Mike, yeah I think I'm just gonna do the interior and build a hopper maybe put a top on with gray primer you kno just stripped and shaved an MC, Sinicle built the fucc out that 67 huh ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

HIT'EM UP from HOT BOYS HYDRAULICS to be continued .........


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: 



 Seymore Blue, King of the Streets :dunno: :x: Its Show Time, gotta one more coming out this one was mando tho :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=lK6wOG_aDl8


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=lK6wOG_aDl8">http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=lK6wOG_aDl8</a>


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

what you can't see is the 2 tone in the blue :facepalm:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Always clean work in hereuffin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Always clean work in hereuffin:


 Thanks alot Cemetary Angel glad your still hang'n out with us Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Anytime,them ******* can try to crash the party as many times as they like...they only look stupider and more butt hurt the more they do it.I aint leaving anytime soon.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

This shit is funny


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

few more pics come'n later ...


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 502962
> few more pics come'n later ...


63 rag is my all time favorite car, can't wait to see this one finished:drama:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

my fav too, and his is hot! heres for you dre. 61 drop on tha bumper..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

my bad Sinicle thanks alot homie most appreciated :biggrin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

need windows cleared them and uhhhh


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sweet caddy dre :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> sweet caddy dre :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Thanks Big Dog try'n to get back on track with my builds :h5:
/but keep do'n hopper lol


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 503449
> View attachment 503450
> need windows cleared them and uhhhh





:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That's a real good pic of Seymour Blue,layed out.Hey the Goon,Dude I love that comic!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 503449
> View attachment 503450
> need windows cleared them and uhhhh


Somebody has a how to on how to restore those windows I can't remember who though for the life of me! I wanna say tonioseven but prolly wrong. Lac is still hard, looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

It was Coast2Coast....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/193154-coast2coast-rides-49.html


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 503449
> View attachment 503450
> need windows cleared them and uhhhh


yo mike, can u imagine this bn urs , or say the 1 i have waitn on ya TTT:h5:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> :thumbsup:


 Thanks Tonio7 uffin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That's a real good pic of Seymour Blue,layed out.Hey the Goon,Dude I love that comic!


 Thanks Cemetary Angel, Goon security system lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> It was Coast2Coast.... Thanks Mike appreciate the look out :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/193154-coast2coast-rides-49.html


 Thanks Mike appreciate the look out :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

cwb4eva said:


> yo mike, can u imagine this bn urs , or say the 1 i have waitn on ya TTT:h5:
> View attachment 504321
> View attachment 504322


It already is..



Dre1only said:


> Thanks Mike appreciate the look out :thumbsup:


Anytime my brotha!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Get a Micro Mesh polishing kit and work your way from 3200 to 12,000; by the time you get through the different cloths, you should be able to ube some plastic polish and make those windows look better than new.










http://www.cybermodeler.com/hobby/tools/mm/tool_micromesh.shtml

*


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> *Get a Micro Mesh polishing kit and work your way from 3200 to 12,000; by the time you get through the different cloths, you should be able to ube some plastic polish and make those windows look better than new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Tonio 7 I'm give it a try, I was thinking bout the fingernail buffer :dunno:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

View attachment 506743


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

If that 63 is gonna anything like the caddy,gonna kill em all haha:guns:Coming along great,bro!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> If that 63 is gonna anything like the caddy,gonna kill em all haha:guns:Coming along great,bro!


 Thanks Homie Its coming along nice and slow cause I'm not sure which one I wanna come out Swang'n with :dunno:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> [/QUOT
> 
> Nice,aye!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Dre1only said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

THE Red the black and the green sissy!!!:thumbsup:

Xclan bad as fawk!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> THE Red the black and the green sissy!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Xclan bad as fawk!!


 with the key sissy ... they went hard !!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bout to go to my salvage yard look'n for a rearend dif 4 da tray


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Real baby make'n music


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ooook what back bumper ?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

this is what the skirts look like now lil more sand'n prime and paint :x:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Pretty rough right now,just more sanding and they'll look great.On the foil,what I do is cut a piece a lot larger then what I'm gonna work with,and a qtip to the smooth it out.Other then that the Nomad looks great!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Pretty rough right now,just more sanding and they'll look great.On the foil,what I do is cut a piece a lot larger then what I'm gonna work with,and a qtip to the smooth it out.Other then that the Nomad looks great!


 Thats just how I do some time I cut alittle to close, crazy part about it thoI started that car over a year ago and its a quick & easy build :facepalm: and I still gotta finish foil'n it :loco: Thanks Brah !!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah I'm still not done foiling my Hudson wagon,don't think I like doing that shit either LOL I don't know if the 59 impala skirts will fit the nomad cuz I got some fresh ones there I could send you!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Yeah I'm still not done foiling my Hudson wagon,don't think I like doing that shit either LOL I don't know if the 59 impala skirts will fit the nomad cuz I got some fresh ones there I could send you!


 just pulled out my 5 nine can't pull the skirts without messing up the paint but side by side the 57 looks close the 57 is just a lil longer, they look like they'll fit my 63 tho, at the same time I might have some thing you need just ask I might have it mostly chevy parts a cpl flame decals hubs :yes:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just pm me your addy,I'll get those in the mail for ya!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

love them lowlow 57 Nomads man


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks good up in here homie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

fuckin layitlow! I go on this site, and sit hear for almost two hours lookin at shit, and i have'nt had breakfast!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> love them lowlow 57 Nomads man


 I remember the hot wheels 57 Nomad, my big cuzz'o had the chrome 1s thats when I tried collect'n 57



pina's LRM replica said:


> Looks good up in here homie


 Thanks Pina I need to get back into build'n tho I get side tracked to much ...



Hydrohype said:


> fuckin layitlow! I go on this site, and sit hear for almost two hours lookin at shit, and i have'nt had breakfast!:thumbsup:


 shit 3 cups of coffee 2 paks of oatmeal mixed with cheese cake around 1:30pm yummmmeeeeeeeeee lol its all good homie ... kids try'n to keep me in Va. don't wanna let me go back out west :no:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 512374
> View attachment 512375
> this is what the skirts look like now lil more sand'n prime and paint :x:


im liking this one!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Seymore is nice


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> im liking this one!


Thanks Old Skool try'n to get it off the bench been sit'n to long ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Seymore is nice


Thanks Dena 4 Life ain't seen you on here in a while ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 512374
> View attachment 512375
> this is what the skirts look like now lil more sand'n prime and paint :x:


OMG you're making me wanna build another 57 nomad. TH eonly one I've ever built was a hotrod but of course after mocking it up on 13's I even know what position it's going it. face down ass up!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> OMG you're making me wanna build another 57 nomad. TH eonly one I've ever built was a hotrod but of course after mocking it up on 13's I even know what position it's going it. face down ass up!


I wanna lift it homie but shit gotta figure out my interior plan ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> I wanna lift it homie but shit gotta figure out my interior plan ...


don't cut it brah. build it clean static! Thats nice!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lowridingmike said:


> don't cut it brah. build it clean static! Thats nice!


X2


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OK


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Shit this vid ain't me but this is what it do :roflmao:[video=youtube_share;6DSZHbdd8s]http://youtu.be/6DSZHbdd8s[/video]


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

. Ok this is my next hopper in progress  which will be front back 3 wheel :x:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 520088
> View attachment 520033
> . Ok this is my next hopper in progress  which will be front back 3 wheel :x:


Sick,I love them 57s


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

purple tre and tha t57 is hot!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks homies if it turns out rite it'll be out there catching charges its time for me to buy supplies, but in the mean time I'm back at it






I was so lovin this car when I first built and its resurrection I gotta bring it back the lifts are working better a new top and then its on :h5:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Shit its like that :facepalm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

certified hype :h5:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Sick wokl; do ya thang bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

this one right here will be more detailed inside out and I'm also work'n on another project try'n to get it in homies thanks Tonio7 :thumbsup:






" CERTIFIED HYPE " go'n for the king of the streets :drama:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

.






fucc it :twak:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

that's nice are you hopping that or stock


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> that's nice are you hopping that ?


 Hell Yeah Most Definitely I'm hop'n that bitch !!! :werd:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kool you're bringing back the caprice homie!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Can't do to much right now with the threat of an extended vacation loom'n over my head shit is just way crazy right now :nono:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Keep your head up,bro.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> Can't do to much right now with the threat of an extended vacation loom'n over my head shit is just way crazy right now :nono:


Get it in while you on the street and can, then if an dwhen time comes, grab ya a few books, hit the water bag, and try to enjoy your bid instead of dreading it.. My week away just recently was like vacation.. lolz TTT for my homie!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Get it in while you on the street and can, then if an dwhen time comes, grab ya a few books, hit the water bag, and try to enjoy your bid instead of dreading it.. My week away just recently was like
> vacation.. lolz TTT for my homie!


 haha Mike that ain't shit to look foward to especially when its a legit prescription and them bitch ass maphuccas got the bottle with a family name on it, the same as mines, so we all know this shit is in the mutha fuck'n way and all they gonna say is dismissed,( water bags and books ) not this time homie, @ Cemetary Angel always homie, they talk'n 10 years for 4 pills :nono: :loco:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Damn that must be some federal shit,Fuck the judicial system,while I'm not a religious person at least I'm not ashamed to say I believe in God.I will pray for you,get a good lawyer and fight this thing!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm prayin' for you.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks homies I appreciate it :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

lil touch up












still work'n on this one






the 66 is one of my most detailed builds as far as a hopper goes, the young lady is my daughter Destiny she the one that hopped the 53 in the second video of the godfather that's my heart right there :angel:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

back to school kids what extra money






gotta find some for the 66 lol. 2 more






some ofyou know what it is ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ok ( Raising Hell ) aka ( Hell - Air )






and Certified Hype will be in the next competition












go'n hard for King of the Streets






all ass :h5:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE SOME CLEAN RIDES !:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks homie most appreciated :h5:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

gettin it in on both ends.. gotta love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah I'm try'n to geo it like that Mike, lb style lol :yes:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

let me see something hop


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Aye dena. Lemme see something clean. lolz I just noticed your buick is sporting redwalls.. You tryna bit my style? lolz I'mma have to show you pics of my 70 monte and my current project 64, both red on redwalls... Lookin good brah!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> Aye dena. Lemme see something clean. lolz I just noticed your buick is sporting redwalls.. You tryna bit my style? lolz I'mma have to show you pics of my 70 monte and my current project 64, both red on redwalls... Lookin good brah!


lol u know better then to fuck with me lol red walls is a no no i keep a clean car or to but f that i know you seen them inches lmao talk about that and pull your 64 out so i can break you off D4L style and my 70 is clean and super super hot you want to hop ????????????????????????????????


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> let me see something hop


 I'll show you some'n real soon :thumbsup: ... 


Lowridingmike said:


> Aye dena. Lemme see something clean. lolz I just noticed your buick is sporting redwalls.. You tryna bit my style? lolz I'mma have to show you pics of my 70 monte and my current project 64, both red on redwalls... Lookin good brah!


 actually Mike the red walls is a hotrod muscle car thang from the 60's & 70's and since my baby suggested blue ones on my 66 while I was work'n on Hot Boy's I did that one looks good huh :wave: ... 



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> lol u know better then to fuck with me lol red walls is a no no i keep a clean car or to but f that i know you seen them inches lmao talk about that and pull your 64 out so i can break you off D4L style and my 70 is clean and super super hot you want to hop ????????????????????????????????


Whats wrong with a Red Wall my PDL homie :dunno: ...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

they fine but i just don't know where to get them that's why i said that


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> lol u know better then to fuck with me lol red walls is a no no i keep a clean car or to but f that i know you seen them inches lmao talk about that and pull your 64 out so i can break you off D4L style and my 70 is clean and super super hot you want to hop ????????????????????????????????


refer to king of streets topic.



Dre1only said:


> I'll show you some'n real soon :thumbsup: ...
> actually Mike the red walls is a hotrod muscle car thang from the 60's & 70's and since my baby suggested blue ones on my 66 while I was work'n on Hot Boy's I did that one looks good huh :wave: ...
> 
> Whats wrong with a Red Wall my PDL homie :dunno: ...


keep it gangst brah. gotta do something diff every now and then..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> refer to king of streets topic.
> 
> ICU the MC's look good homie :nicoderm: ...
> 
> keep it gangst brah. gotta do something diff every now and then..


 your right bout that got keep it gangsta or we'll have grandpa's rides even tho mines kept his clean and stock lol with a hell of a motor in that bitch :h5: ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice 66.....Is this going to be a hopper too.?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

its the blue one I just reposted the pic Thanks 1/2 A.K.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OOOO I like that "1/2A.K" ......Ima use that somwhere.....Nice


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

i never had a 66 b4 where did you find that???? and cant wait to see it hop that blue came out nice


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> OOOO I like that "1/2A.K" ......Ima use that somwhere.....Nice


 TTT homie, I like the quality of your builds don't know how long you've went by that handle but I just thought I'd try something different glad you like it :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> i never had a 66 b4 where did you find that???? and cant wait to see it hop that blue came out nice


 busy bee in san bernardino last year, but you can order them from hobbylinc.com, megahobby.com, modelroundup.com or hobby lobby in rancho cucamonga shit homie they shold be all around you


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

ty i never seen no one with one i have to me like 2 or 3 of them


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> ty i never seen no one with one i have to me like 2 or 3 of them


 they got 65 raggs & hard tops ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 544120


nice!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> i never had a 66 b4 where did you find that???? and cant wait to see it hop that blue came out nice


It's rare homie....but I have a spare u can get for $60 shipped


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> TTT homie, I like the quality of your builds don't know how long you've went by that handle but I just thought I'd try something different glad you like it :thumbsup: ...


I've used that user name for 10 yr now. No one has ever tried that befor. Good job. I like it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> It's rare homie....but I have a spare u can get for $60 shipped


lol:no:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> nice!


Thanks Old Skool !



COAST2COAST said:


> It's rare homie....but I have a spare u can get for $60 shipped


 ??? Can't blame you homie for trying but I posted places where he could find them before you posted ...



halfasskustoms said:


> I've used that user name for 10 yr now. No one has ever tried that befor. Good job. I like it.


Cool homie, maybe a plaque or liecense plates for your builds just a thought ...



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> lol:no:


 X2 on that 1 lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude I like that idea bout the license plate.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

WISH I HAD THE KNOW HOW & MATERIALS, BUT IF ITS MEANT TO BE, I WILL :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 544120



Looks like a winner to me!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> Looks like a winner to me!!


 Thanks Mr.7 thats the same blue one I'm build'n for king of the streets it makes me wish I'd left it silver some times ...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7YAYQxmLh0&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

_*Make it do what it do. You in the zone with it.  Ain't nothin' like that feelin'. I'm in one right now but I have to work tonight so I'm sittin here cruizin' the 1:1 cars in "Post Your Rides" takin' notes and gettin' ideas.*_


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh yeah, here's a li'l buildin' music...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> Oh yeah, here's a li'l buildin' music...


 I THOUGHT YOU KNEW :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> _*Make it do what it do. You in the zone with it.  Ain't nothin' like that feelin'. I'm in one right now but I have to work tonight so I'm sittin here cruizin' the 1:1 cars in "Post Your Rides" takin' notes and gettin' ideas.*_


SHIT THATS WHATS UP I AIN'T DID NOTH'N SINCE 05, I WAS TRY'N TO BUY ANOTHER BIG BODY LAC TO MUCH OTHA CRAP HAPPEN'N BUT SOON HOPEFULLY, LIST'N TO DUKEY STICK uffin: ...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

If I go back to Ohio, I'ma try to find another 1:1 to do somethin' with. I kind of want an old Chevy truck.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Let me know if you come back around Dayton, might have to grab a beer or something!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> If I go back to Ohio, I'ma try to find another 1:1 to do somethin' with. I kind of want an old Chevy truck.


 ii fucked myself out a 61 ragg back in 02 listing to my wife, old man phlippo had all kind of shit he died and his son got everything he wanted and sold the business trust me he had some shit in his yard ..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

They always mess it up for us. Lol.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

chris_thobe said:


> Let me know if you come back around Dayton, might have to grab a beer or something!


I definitely will; my mom still lives there.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

they're one and the same


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm in there with a snap-tite :roflmao: ...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

i see you putting it down i like that one


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> i see you putting it down i like that one


 Shit homie I'm dig'n that one to lost my viser gotta make another one anyway that one was a little to short :ninja: chop chop ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

yella 57 is HOT!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Do you know the way to San Jose ?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

^^^^ Brothas dippin..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> yella 57 is HOT!


 Thanks Big Mike :thumbsup: ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

X2 like that 57 a lot yo!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I thank you Cemetary Angel for your contributing to the cause, i will be posting pics soonlost my viser so I gotta make another one,my case got dropped so no waterbags & books for me lol peace


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That's good to hear, bro.Make the best of life on the outside,gettin a bid in federal is nothing nice


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Sit'n any place fed,state or city is never any good thanks you Cemetary Angel and all those that believe prayers work and taking the time to pray ... Now back to my 66 frame reinforcement, interior and some


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

My homie Seymore Blues uffin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

^^^^ Both lay hella nice.. Gotta love real LOWriders that work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OH IT AIN'T OVER :machinegun:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

this one had me fucc'd up yet as the deadline nears its all or noth'n :naughty: ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

66 & 76


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

76 is badd:thumbsup::thumbsup: nice idea using the lowrider man on your oil filter


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

That glasshouse is hard....


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> 76 is badd:thumbsup::thumbsup: nice idea using the lowrider man on your oil filter


thanks Coast had to do something different uffin: ...



face108 said:


> That glasshouse is hard....


 touch'n the glasshouse up I neglected it to long :biggrin: ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

FRONT ONLY FUCK THE KINKS HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

what it do dre.....been awhile! LOL..........who pissed you off! that was a 4+ minute rant! deep dish wires look good tucked in them fat fenders!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Don't pay that negative shit no nevamind. Do YO thang That negative shit ain't where it's at. Oh, and you're a better man than me for tackling that Lincoln; I GAVE mine away! Lol!! I opened the box and was like "HEEEEEEEEEELL naw!!" :roflmao:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> what it do dre.....been awhile! LOL..........who pissed you off! that was a 4+ minute rant! deep dish wires look good tucked in them fat fenders!


Nobody really just blow'n off some steam gotta feel alive in this biscuit its all B/S tho,I guess its more constructive criticism,its not even on me I'm alright thanks Hock :thumbsup: ... 



Tonioseven said:


> Don't pay that negative shit no nevamind. Do YO thang That negative shit ain't where it's at. Oh, and you're a better man than me for tackling that Lincoln; I GAVE mine away! Lol!! I opened the box and was like "HEEEEEEEEEELL naw!!" :roflmao:


Thanks Tonio 7, I appreciate the realness nah it ain't noth'n the B/S ain't even on my page its kinda like that OT shit, but you know who the posers are lol anyway I started that Lincoln awhile back I seen a purple one with tombstones and crosses on it and I wanted to build one started it but like most my builds are imcomplete:roflmao: ... I'll get back peace homies :h5: ...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre I did one of those too,couldn't get over how crappy that kit is,I seen the one your talking about that car was in scale auto,Good luck on this build mine was my first attemtp at a kustom.Ill never touch one of those with a 10 ft pole lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Couldnt find the car you saw,that kit is sucky to work with,but with a lil time and patience it could look like this







or this







Image the bottom one body dropped and you get the picture heres mine


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Couldnt find the car you saw,that kit is sucky to work with,but with a lil time and patience it could look like this
> View attachment 556167
> 
> or this
> ...


Thats the one Cemetary Angel its been so long since I seen it I forgot what was painted on it lol your looks hard core tho nice work reminds me of something out of the movies :thumbsup: I see you got a lot of project to work with also :h5: ... you and Tonio are right about that kit they suck ass !!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

If you can find one, get the Monogram '41 Lincoln.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> If you can find one, get the Monogram '41 Lincoln.


did you build that one already ?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Not yet. It sits kind of high so I know I'll have to do some fiddling with the suspension when I get it on the bench.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> Not yet. It sits kind of high so I know I'll have to do some fiddling with the suspension when I get it on the bench.


 looks good enough tho is the frame a solid one piece ? dam ice house took me out last night :facepalm: ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Its what I want my first on A-arms,its not the hop I want but hell it hops a lil so that lets me know I'm on the right path,just need to make a few calibrations a stop at the hobby shop and its on :boink: ...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

i see you dre i am getting better day by day should be out this bed soon then its back to the got a 62 coming for met dad who he is


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Proud of ya brah, you going hard! Meeting and exceeding all standards, I can't even hold a flame to ya if I tried! TTT for real lowriding brothas doing the thang..


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> Its what I want my first on A-arms,its not the hop I want but hell it hops a lil so that lets me know I'm on the right path,just need to make a few calibrations a stop at the hobby shop and its on :boink: ...


:shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> looks good enough tho is the frame a solid one piece ? dam ice house took me out last night :facepalm: ...


I'll have to check and see. All I did was mock the body up and put it back in the box. I'll try to get some pictures for you.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> I'll have to check and see. All I did was mock the body up and put it back in the box. I'll try to get some pictures for you.


Thanks Tonio I know which ever way you go with it,its gonna be a nice one :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :shocked::thumbsup:


Thanks Old Skool :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> i see you dre i am getting better day by day should be out this bed soon then its back to the got a 62 coming for met dad who he is


get well homie ain't nothin more important than your health !!!



Lowridingmike said:


> Proud of ya brah, you going hard! Meeting and exceeding all standards, I can't even hold a flame to ya if I tried! TTT for real lowriding brothas doing the thang..


 Thanks Mike tried getting some of the bugs out last night :ninja: did more damage then good but its homies like you that give words of encouragement that give me drive plus me wanting to prove a point to myself and a few others this shit can be done :yes: ...


> Don't kid yourself you put your mind to it,you can do it


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

THX buddy just got the supremes in today,God knows I use alot of these wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

most definetly hope you could use them,got more wheels somewhere .... i couldn't find them tho don't know how you feel about the moons,2 day delivery ain't bad once again my bad on taking my dear sweet time homie ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I keep seeing this 61 get'n up :h5: ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Nice work.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanx Mike :thumbsup: ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That wagons pimped yo.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Good to see the Nomad getting there


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> That wagons pimped yo.


 thanx 1/2 A.K most appreciated Homie been trying to figure out how I was gonna do the interior didn't just want to paint it so I started cut'n material and after the 3rd try this is were I'm at ...



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Good to see the Nomad getting there


 whats up Cemetary Angel Bro I figure I better build something instead of a hopper and yeah I still wanna hop this bitch maybe one day I will when I get that servo biznazz str8 but for know this is it gonna have to be refoiled and get the skirts str8 throw a red pin stripe mmmhh :dunno: ...

thanx for the comps  ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

WELL AS YOU CAN SEE I'VE BEEN CUT'N MY ASS OFF FUCC'N WITH THESE LIL PIECES FUCC IT THO ITS BOUT TIME I STEP UP MY GAME A LITTLE BIT RIGHT PLUS THIS 57 BEEN IN THE CUT SO LONG AND BEEN GET'N COMPLIMENTS I MIGHT AS WELL MAKE SOMETHING TO LOOK AT :wow: ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







_WET T-SHIRT GOTTA LOVE THE GAME_ _... _:naughty:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I like the new updated pics. Lookin real good man.

But I like my wet T-shirts to look like this.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:fool2: ... . . . . .


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Trucc'n it up whoop whoop


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

How are going to build the Rig?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm gonna try to do some extra shit to it on the inside with a 2 tone paint with some pin stripes or flames but you see I got this, my 10 yr old son thats been itching to paint it and I gave him my word this is mine & his build before I cut it open and started having bright Ideals nonetheless tho he's my son and its just plastic so all I can do is keep my fingers :x: lol ...












I'm gonna try and drop it low and buy a car hauler for the lolo's


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sounds kool be good project to bond with


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Sounds kool be good project to bond with


We'll hit it this weekend he don't know it yet he thinks I still got a lot of cutting left I bought him one but he picked the wrong paint I told him transparent is hard to work with :facepalm:lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hay homie where in VA you live.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Richmond City ... I got fam in NC Raliegh & Murphy ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

well my son went out with family & friends this weekend saturday would've been nice,sunday was too cloudy & windy so now we have to wait for the good weather day out here on the east coast where this shit gets crazy this time of year :loco:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah man the east is cold right now. To cold to paint. 

Dude we need to hook up somethime.......Maybe at a show or something.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Sound good I need to start get'n in traffic again I'm worst than a fu_ _'n couch potato right now lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

extended


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

One of my all around favorites :biggrin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

my 8 yr old is do'n the other seat :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DARK CHILD & JACK OF SPADES :wave:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OUTTA RE-HAB






























WHAT YOU THINK ? 2 COATS OF CLEAR, I STARTED TO STRIP IT BUT SAID FUCK IT LOL NOT BAD RIGHT :h5:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 566068
> View attachment 566069
> View attachment 566070
> View attachment 566072
> my 8 yr old is do'n the other seat :thumbsup:


Dude this looks good. Love the fact that your 8 yr old is helping.....


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude this looks good. Love the fact that your 8 yr old is helping.....


Thanks 1/2 he's been try'n to build with me along with my 10 year old so I'll probly give them an unfinished kit or buy them one, snap tites they ain't f/n with they want to use paint and glue so I'll buy some oven cleaner just in case :nicoderm: thanks 1/2 ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah my son is 10 and he don't get who I love this hobby. It's to slow for him. LoL he can't get the spray painting down for nothing.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Yeah my son is 10 and he don't get who I love this hobby. It's to slow for him. LoL he can't get the spray painting down for nothing.


mines prefer the great outdoors or xbox but the xbox keeps over heating once the street lights come on that ass is in the house unless its the weekend but they wanna build so I'll guide there hands paint or glue until they're ready to be on there own that 6 to 8 inches plays a major roll keep work'n with him let him pick a kit see what happens :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

59 look kool homie.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks 1/2 AK most appreciated :h5:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

59s firme,homie


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 570297
> View attachment 570298


clean 59!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Lorenzo I just touch up painted the rims :yes:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> clean 59!!!:thumbsup:


 thanks Old Skool appreciated homie ...
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Real nice work up in here homie.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

gotta do some cut'n on this one :ninja:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

59 is Krazy!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

machio said:


> Real nice work up in here homie.





Lowridingmike said:


> 59 is Krazy!


most appreciated Machio & Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

WE ALL MAKE MISTAKE BUT THIS IS JUST ONE TOO MANY :

























DAYUUUUMMM


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I dont see nothing. Is there post to be more on this or is that it.^^^^^^


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:facepalm:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

pic..... fail! lolzies happens to the best of us brah. Me more often than others.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> WE ALL MAKE MISTAKE BUT THIS IS JUST ONE TOO MANY :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





halfasskustoms said:


> I dont see nothing. Is there post to be more on this or is that it.^^^^^^





Dre1only said:


> :facepalm:





Lowridingmike said:


> pic..... fail! lolzies happens to the best of us brah. Me more often than others.. :thumbsup:


FUCK I JUST THOUGHT 1/2 WAS BE'N FUNNY MY BAD HOMIE :dunno: IF IT DON'T SHOW I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO I SWEAR ITS ON MY PAGE ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Now who's the one :loco::finger:

J/K homie. It's all good. IDK ether.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Still no worky. :drama:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

The 59 looks great, I dig it's old school flavor! The rest of the stuff won't go through my phone ......


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

THANKS SINICLE :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

It might be the server,bro.I'd check that,as far as hoppers go,u build some clean ones ese,keep doing your thing


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Lorenzo my plan for next year tho is to finish what I start :dunno: lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I CAN'T STAND THEM FUCC'N ATTACHMENTS :guns:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Still like that 66.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

toucedh up the foil, gonna try and work on it today and clear coat it Thanks 1/2 A.K.uffin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

hit it with the clear


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Me likey...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks clean


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds looking clean homie!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

dre what it do my boy i see they done piss you off and made you kick them wheels back


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

QUOTE=DENA4LIFE_SB;16189284]dre what it do my boy i see they done piss you off and made you kick them wheels back[/QUOTE] yep its not hit'n right tho i get 1 good hop everv now and then,just try'n to get my other builds out the 1st for new years ...
























try'n to get this shit done ...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

i like that one


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Me likey...


ty



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Looks clean


ty



pina's LRM replica said:


> Builds looking clean homie!


ty



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> dre what it do my boy i see they done piss you off and made you kick them wheels back


yeppers ain't ready tho



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> i like that one


ty,Thanks fam just try'n to do my part :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That Nomad is fresh,bro!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that wagon came out great man. 1 of your best right there.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Cemetary Angel & Half Ass Kustoms I'm right at 99% its been along time coming :nicoderm:






























I need to make a console the center looks to naked,I didn't do the dash yet anyway so :scrutinize:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Wagons hot yo!!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> Thanks Cemetary Angel & Half Ass Kustoms I'm right at 99% its been along time coming :nicoderm:
> View attachment 577598
> View attachment 577599
> View attachment 577600
> ...


damn!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> damn!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Thank you very much Homies


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

dre now you can play with the big boyz lol I have to ask do you like the kick back way:thumbsup:????or the baby inches:thumbsdown:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

this is a nice one my boy


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I CAN SEE MYSELF BUILDING SOME MORE MY BABY LOCK UP FOR SHOW, KICK BACK FOR THE HOP OFF,STREET vs. RADICAL I WANTED TO DO MY 65 LINCOLN 1st BUT SINCE THE 65 BONNEVILLE WAS ALREADY HOT IN THE NOSE AND ACT'N A FOOL,WELL YOU KNOW THE REST :guns: KILL'N IT, THANKS HOMIE YEP I STARTED TO CALL YOU TO HELP ME OUT :yes:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

You canNOT go wrong with a Pontiac!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> You canNOT go wrong with a Pontiac!!! :thumbsup:


thanks Tonio 7,I love chevys but I'll basically drive anything by GMC & a couple other company


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

This video is HOT !!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Pontiacs tight,wish I had another:nicoderm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Pontiacs tight,wish I had another:nicoderm:


Thanks Cematary Angel the model round up had them not to long ago :dunno:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

that 70 is bad ass!!! i like that color!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> that 70 is bad ass!!! i like that color!


 Thanks Old Skool,the paint is rust-oleum harbor blue,light coat of tamiya pearl white & rust-oleum clear,believe me it seen better days ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

_*Prove 2-B












Bad Luck*_


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Certified Hype Got Wet Up
























Some thing a lil extra 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> Thanks Old Skool,the paint is rust-oleum harbor blue,light coat of tamiya pearl white & rust-oleum clear,believe me it seen better days ...


nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> _*Prove 2-B
> View attachment 584672
> View attachment 584673
> Bad Luck*_


damn!!!:tears:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Always quality work up in this piece!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks Tonio Seven most appreciated


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Damn srry bout the glasshouse that sucks! That 66 is shittin though brah, keep it pushin brah you gotta bring tha rag back though brah! I loved tha tcar!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Low Riding Mike yeah I looked at my baby







today and felt like :tears: but instead I played some music while I :banghead: that shit gives me such a headache :facepalm:I gotta cut this shit out :werd:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

gotta pull the brake lights and refoil
View attachment 586398
need another drill bit to line the front end back up






one more coat of clear to seal everything on and a little extra shine






time for a facial ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

well when I first bought this pos I thought it would be a cool build






when I opened the box I was like what the fucc literially






painted it and put this shit back in the box






know that I got this much done it really is one BIG piece of shit






and one BIG sorry ass disappointment :scrutinize: Tonio 7 said he gave his away now I know why,shit I didn't even pay attention to the damn model til I got this far on it look at the size compared to the caddy :loco: DON'T BUY THE 48 LINCOLN UNLESS YOU JUST GOTTA HAVE ONE ... :burn: :nono: :thumbsdown::buttkick:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol 48 I don't want it if its under 57 I might its a big might take a 56


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Lol 48 I don't want it if its under 57 I might its a big might take a 56


Its all good SB,yeah I'm disappointed with it but I'll still hop this bitch,baby lock upand go snatch somebodies wig off with it lol






and this is the frame :roflmao:drop stop & hop it ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

View attachment 587069
my shit act'n up again


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks killer,King Lion:guns:works lookin good,Dont blame you on that lindberg 48,those kits are garbage,wanted to redo mine,but hell with it,is what it is,lol.Thats why you dont see many on contest tables,tho I will say yours was lookin good


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Looks killer,King Lion:guns:works lookin good,Dont blame you on that lindberg 48,those kits are garbage,wanted to redo mine,but hell with it,is what it is,lol.Thats why you dont see many on contest tables,tho I will say yours was lookin good


Thanks Lorenzo I'm still f'n with it got it wet look'n aight I'll finish it tho :ninja:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:rofl:


Dre1only said:


> View attachment 430351
> gotta bug


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:shocked:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dat 65 impala is clean homie diggin it


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Dat 65 impala is clean homie diggin it


Thanks Mr.President I'll try to do better this year its a 66 tho :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for my brah keeping thangs hyped on this forum!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Big Mike I'm just try'n to hang with the best of 'um TTT Homie uffin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

My hat goes off to you. You not only build quality hoppers but you make them look DAMN good! That means a lot to me as a fellow hobbyist. Keep up the great work and I expect great things from you this year. uffin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> My hat goes off to you. You not only build quality hoppers but you make them look DAMN good! That means a lot to me as a fellow hobbyist. Keep up the great work and I expect great things from you this year. uffin:


Thanks Tonio Seven most appreciated it also mean alot to me when spoken from some one that appreciates my work I'm still pull'n on your your coat tail tho learn'n thread check'n pick'n up game as I go so keep post'n up builders like you on lay it low got me try'n to build better I never cut doors or trunks open


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

first time build,n & hop'n on a functional suspension


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> first time build,n & hop'n on a functional suspension


clean ass hopper!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Daaaamn nice projects homie


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Old Skool,Tonio Seven & Pina, Most appreciated just knowing that I got top notch builders viewing my page makes me wanna build clean whips & projects


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> Thanks Tonio Seven most appreciated it also mean alot to me when spoken from some one that appreciates my work I'm still pull'n on your your coat tail tho learn'n thread check'n pick'n up game as I go so keep post'n up builders like you on lay it low got me try'n to build better I never cut doors or trunks open
> View attachment 590100
> View attachment 590101
> View attachment 590106
> ...


If you tired of that glass house run it this way lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

you don't want it :nosad: was re do'n the top hop'n it left the wires hang'n and they caught my sweat and......................................................................................................................................................... scroll down |
\/


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

57 and 66 looks sweet man. Great work.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank very much 1/2 AK most appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wanted to halla at u bout sum dre but dont know how to pm from my phone


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Wanted to halla at u bout sum dre but dont know how to pm from my phone


 my bad Pina I finally came to my page wish I would've paid attention to it Digs just told me what was up :x:


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 591896
> View attachment 591897
> View attachment 591898
> View attachment 591899
> View attachment 591901


 damn they are clean


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ditto those are clean Dre!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks Victor & Lorenzo most appreciated fam and Lorenzo once again thanks for the skirts they made a big difference :h5:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Anytime dawg,glad I could help man.You need anything else lmk I will try and find it for you,bro!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

most appreciated fam I like your 59 el dogg






what do you think about one of these :ninja:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

loookn reall good up in here dre LIKE ALWAYS lol keep up that awsome work


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Met appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Can't see the pic,have to wait til I get home


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> most appreciated fam I like your 59 el dogg
> View attachment 592383
> what do you think about one of these :ninja:


I think I remember seeing a promo body of that,but it was 150$ at the Desert Scale Classic


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Welcome to the Underground Dre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

GOT DAME THAY ARE VERY NICE


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Cemetary Angel I'm lovin it :h5:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Damn! Wuz good fam glad to have u in d crew


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Ahh man these cats is taking over like khalid


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Mike Yeah I Bout ta start do'n some thangs with " Los Under Ground Kings Bumper Check'n "


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Inspiration up in here! Great work as always


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> Inspiration up in here! Great work as always


most appreciated Bravo you the man tho homie I'm play'n catch up ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

this was my shit bang'n it on the Block out the trunk :h5:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 595474
> View attachment 595475
> View attachment 595476
> View attachment 595477


Dammmm u should make a how too on that lock up


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

lookin dame good :thumbsup:dre


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

X2 some great hoppers in here as always


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

face108 said:


> Dammmm u should make a how too on that lock up


whats up face I can take some pictures that'll give you the basic ideal how to get your lock up its easy to do homie :yes:



BigMoneyTexas said:


> lookin dame good :thumbsup:dre


 oh thanks bmt :thumbsup:



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> X2 some great hoppers in here as always


Most appreciated fam :wave:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> X2 some great hoppers in here as always


X3 fam


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Pina try'n to get my glass houses together but the weather down here is so






this was like 11pm last night


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 595474
> View attachment 595475
> View attachment 595476
> View attachment 595477


glasshouse is looking bad ass!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> whats up face I can take some pictures that'll give you the basic ideal how to get your lock up its easy to do homie :yes:
> 
> oh thanks bmt :thumbsup:
> 
> Most appreciated fam :wave:


Ok let me kno or pm me the things i need to get


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> glasshouse is looking bad ass!!!:thumbsup:


Old Skool my man,you got me think'n bout that one with your new years build I know I can't paint like to get that special fx but I'm gonna do what I do homie :x: thanks homie ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

face108 said:


> Ok let me kno or pm me the things i need to get


you won't believe what I use,everything comes out the box kit ...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Good shit up in here bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> Good shit up in here bro!! :thumbsup:


 Thanks Mr. Tonio Seven ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hell yeah, that's dope Dre!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Whats up Dig's still got my plan in motion search'n for the right ones got 2 gun slangers so come next month everythings going down thanks fam :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Its work'n betta now ...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wuz good dre my damn phone wont let me view these youtube videos watcha workin on homie


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Always good, quality work up in here!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Wzup Mr.President & Mr.Tonio Seven,still do'n my 76 glass houses weather in va. is real screwy so I just been try'n get my frames straight and the window covers right thats bout other than fucc'n with SG and his boys try'n to still recruit some hoppers from youtube lol,you know what it is :yes:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Do yo thang


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> Do yo thang


fo sho Tonio 7 !!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> Do yo thang


X2 fam


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## starquest52 (Nov 12, 2012)

nice work


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

the team is on top of this model car shit face where u at jk cant wait to see you out my boy big dre in the lab working on my 70 called no basket


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

look at my 57 on this new video can you say inches and its a little car


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah SB you murdered them Brah :thumbsup: thanks Starquest :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

still wait'n on some nice warm sunshine to paint my cars and I'm bout to hop the Escalade in Diego


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

*Just what I do !!!*


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

you don't see these kinda of glass houses to much anymore






I really need to do another ragg












2013 I'll be do'n a couple more tho


















jus murderer an escalade






Homicidal Tendencies


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

lookin good dre:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

is it wet yet :no:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> lookin good dre:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


Thanks Big Money still gotta clean it up


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

[video]http://www.metrolyrics.com/underground-kingz-lyrics-ugk.html[/video]


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

<img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=603240&stc=1" attachmentid="603240" alt="" id="vbattach_603240" class="previewthumb size_medium" style="">


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

this right here is the one uffin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

This will be out the shop soon Hot Boys Hydraulics













Gonna be on them A's tried to make them perfect got me fucced up on the game but I'm ready :thumbsup:







reinforced frames are a must king of the streets ain't shit I got yall *****'s that didn't show on my shit list ...........


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Back on Ghetto Vet for that otha ***** ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

*Just what I do !!!*

have it your way,just stay the hell out of my way :finger:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## mrswitch72 (Feb 7, 2013)

nice rides dre! like that suspenstion on the black clown kutgw


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank Mr.Switch 72 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

watch out Mike.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

GOT BORED,WENT OUT AND BOUGHT A 64 WHILE I'M WAIT'N ON A COUPLE OF PACKAGES TO BE DELIVERED


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

uffin:









cheap ma fucca'z said enjoy the free knocc off label :roflmao:
got one box today still wait'n on the Big Box ...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Man dont know wuz up wit my phone bro everytime I try an check ur progress out it never lets me see d pics but only dose it wit ur thread wierd!!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Fucc'n around just won this on ebay guess its time for some servo's


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Man dont know wuz up wit my phone bro everytime I try an check ur progress out it never lets me see d pics but only dose it wit ur thread wierd!!!


that s got to be some of thee most craziest shit to experience a prejudice cell fone :facepalmr do you think its scared :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:I mainly post pics here and there plus I ain't been build'n lately but I'll post more in LUGK thread cuz I'm boutta get turnt up with this again :fool2:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Do work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Bigg Tonio 7








still got a couple kits floating around out there uffin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

GOT ONE MORE FOR THE TEAM


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> Thanks Bigg Tonio 7
> 
> 
> View attachment 620397
> ...



Dammmmn nice kits fam I see u gettin ready


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hell yeah I'm get'n ready Pina,bout to make a couple of raggs,do the hearse and call it :wave: " Dope Sick " :wave: see if I can get some patterns on it then use my imagination on a interior scheme and accessories with an extra frame in case I lift it,see if I can catch me a trophy or something uffin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> Thanks Bigg Tonio 7
> 
> 
> View attachment 620397
> ...


damn look at all those rims!:shocked:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Had to get'um Old Skool so I can keep it go'n on up in here homie ...
Can never have enough you know ...


----------



## mrswitch72 (Feb 7, 2013)

nice stash uv kits dre thats wots up


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> Thanks Bigg Tonio 7
> 
> 
> View attachment 620397
> ...



 Time to get busy homie...:h5:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

mrswitch72 said:


> nice stash uv kits dre thats wots up


 Thanks Mr.Switch,I gotta finish my new years build then its on with the other ones :shh:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicodermAME DRE U ANT FUCKIN AROUND U BOUT TO BRAKE SOME BOYZ OFF I SEE:yes::biggrin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sneekyg909 said:


> Time to get busy homie...:h5:


Thats right Sneaky G out there in the 909 my old stomp'n grounds busy I will be homie try'n to keep up with the Top Notch Builders TTT homie :thumbsup:



BigMoneyTexas said:


> :nicodermAME DRE U ANT FUCKIN AROUND U BOUT TO BRAKE SOME BOYZ OFF I SEE:yes::biggrin:


Hell yeah Big Money its my turn its time to see who's,who I ain't talk'n shit but its bout time to handle mines and come out swang'n,homie we a team you fucc with one you fucc with us all point blank so if I gotta chop a head off everybody will know we ain't the ones ...


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

DAT'S RIGHT:yes:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:yes:^^^^^^^


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

* " Dope Sick " 
This is only the begin'n,there will be another frame made for this one,I can't see myself cut'n up thi one !!!






*


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey dre1 can i get a bar of that 76 caprice u got vs my 76 caprice ill go ahead n get u out of the way real quick


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> Hey dre1 can i get a bar of that 76 caprice u got vs my 76 caprice ill go ahead n get u out of the way real quick


I got 2 in the shop right now the blacc 1 go'n on a-arms & I'm bout to strip the other 1 but you ain't gotta wait long 619 :nono:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

1 of my 64


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

View attachment 622477
View attachment 622478


1 of my 65 raggs 


and then


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> * " Dope Sick "
> This is only the begin'n,there will be another frame made for this one,I can't see myself cut'n up thi one !!!
> View attachment 621687
> *


id say lucky mofucker but iknow that ambulance kit most of cost you ese...


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 622474
> 
> 
> 1 of my 64


what brand of yantas are those?????????????????


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OldSchoolVato said:


> id say lucky mofucker but iknow that ambulance kit most of cost you ese...


 yep it wasn't easy homie but you know I had the money on hand but I could still kick myself in the ass for that one :buttkick: lol ...



OldSchoolVato said:


> what brand of yantas are those?????????????????


 pegasus 1004 gold D'z bout $7.00 & some change at hobbylinc.com


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Blues


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

Pegasus wheels definitely look better. thanks for the info doggy


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OldSchoolVato said:


> Pegasus wheels definitely look better. thanks for the info doggy


 No problem Old School Vato,I agree with you a set of pegasus works every time


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> Blues


:shocked: damn dre u got sum bad ass rides!
the 65 is hella clean! love that color!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Old Skool appreciated homie, the paint is bahama blue,dupli-color,I'm gonna try and do some patterns soon and play catch with you and the other pro painters out there :biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> Thanks Old Skool appreciated homie, the paint is bahama blue,dupli-color,I'm gonna try and do some patterns soon and play catch with you and the other pro painters out there :biggrin:


Sounds good...:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sneekyg909 said:


> Sounds good...:thumbsup:



we gonna see Sneaky G !!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> Thanks Old Skool appreciated homie, the paint is bahama blue,dupli-color,I'm gonna try and do some patterns soon and play catch with you and the other pro painters out there :biggrin:


hell yeah cant wait to see!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Do yo thang!! :werd:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> hell yeah cant wait to see!!!


you know I gotta practice with the spray paint first,I use to try back in the days I feel I did alright then but it was nothing like today lol ...



Tonioseven said:


> Do yo thang!! :werd:


 Tonio yall the master of inspiration,I appreciate those that come on my page and drop a comment,words of encouragement are always welcomed,I love my hoppers & lo-lo's homies its 2013 and its on all year long :h5:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Man, I just want to see people get as much enjoyment out of the hobby as I do. I love this shit!! People just don't realize! I get frustrated and want to quit sometimes but I don't think I could do it though the thought enters my head from time to time. I have too many ideas I need to get out first!! :yes::werd:*


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Get these to Dig and he can hook it up with the fresh plates


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> *Man, I just want to see people get as much enjoyment out of the hobby as I do. I love this shit!! People just don't realize! I get frustrated and want to quit sometimes but I don't think I could do it though the thought enters my head from time to time. I have too many ideas I need to get out first!! :yes::werd:*


*I know exactly what you mean I just thought about put'n everything I just bought plus my builds on ebay,I kno wth ?*



Tonioseven said:


> Get these to Dig and he can hook it up with the fresh plates


*Those plates look grrrrrr-eat I was just saying to myself,self you need some personal plates to make your builds stand out and then you drop by out the blue,Thanks Mr.Tonio 7 :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

That 64 caddy is gonna super cold...Keep grinding mane


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

^^^ What he said.. I gotz my popcornz. :drama:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> That 64 caddy is gonna super cold...Keep grinding mane


YOU KNOW IT GOTTA GO A-ARMS


Lowridingmike said:


> ^^^ What he said.. I gotz my popcornz. :drama:


 OK POPCORN KING LOL MUCH LOVE FAM !!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

wutup Dre! everything is looking great bro. I got my popcorn out too :drama:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Whats up Digs you know I'm bout to come out Swang'n scream'n Los Under Ground Kings,whats up ? who want it ? anybody !!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm should have the six 5 BMF'd and wet by monday :x: then send it to Hot Boys Hydraulics Shop and let them do there magic and come out swang'n on um


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

I SEE:nicoderm:U DRE..65 LOOKIN GOOD BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

most appreciated Fam I need to get back on it,I'm go'n a-arms on this one to my nig still need them servo's :facepalm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

yall sleep'n on this box its amt but you'll think its a revell :yes: plus the bike won this on ebay for $6.50 ...


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 626267
> 
> 
> yall sleep'n on this box its amt but you'll think its a revell :yes: plus the bike won this on ebay for $6.50 ...


congradulation, lets celebrate


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 624998
> View attachment 625000
> View attachment 625001
> 
> ...


The six 5 is ill!!! Goes HARD! I NEED ONE NOW!



Dre1only said:


> View attachment 626267
> 
> 
> yall sleep'n on this box its amt but you'll think its a revell :yes: plus the bike won this on ebay for $6.50 ...


You got a good deal! WHen I'm lookin for those I can't find em. I liek em for the chain wheel and chrome undies it comes with.. NIce score!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OldSchoolVato said:


> congradulation, lets celebrate


what we drink'n ? thanks Old Scool Vato ...


ZeroTolerance said:


> The six 5 is ill!!! Goes HARD! I NEED ONE NOW!
> Thanks Mike I'm still run'n with it plus 1 more :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> what we drink'n ? thanks Old Scool Vato ...


nothing but colt 45 homeboy


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

dat's a kid dre lol lol:biggrin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OldSchoolVato said:


> nothing but colt 45 homeboy


ok sound good to me homie I'm on that Ice House,Black Crown by Bud or Heineken when I put it in my budget but I'll do some Colt 45,even tho I have a preference I don't discriminate Vato :no:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> dat's a kid dre lol lol:biggrin:


He got on Big Boy shoe but he can't fit nor wear mines tell him to respect his elders :bowrofl: :bowrofl::bowrofl: and he got tats a little tuff love ain't never hurt nobody :nono:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

yae dat's right these new lil ****** ...as for help den thay call out an atack:guns:so i say fuckem:machinegun:lil fucka


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

lol Bigg Homie, I hit your phone twice today homie I got a boot for your 66 homie if you need it call me and let me know :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

ill hit u i did not soh me a name:dunno:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Just one to let him know what it do ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Whats up dre......How you like all that fuckin snow.....You VA guys are gettin this yr.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

big dre what it do love the name of your video lol he not ready and the lac looks good


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

jus 4 u


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Whats up dre......How you like all that fuckin snow.....You VA guys are gettin this yr.


Shit 1/2 you know how that goes had to go get my son one night he was in a magnum wagon sliding all over lol told him take the truck lol ...



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> big dre what it do love the name of your video lol he not ready and the lac looks good


 SB whats up Fam TY he know he don't want it,he just don't know how it goes lol ...



BigMoneyTexas said:


> jus 4 u


DAMMIT ALL THAT !!!



BigMoneyTexas said:


>


THERE YOU GO START'N THAT GOOD SHIT LOL HOMIE !!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

FINALLY ON A's AND MOUNTED uffin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

*

BOUT TO FLIP THE SCRIPT ON WITH THIS BITCH !!!*


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

cant wait to see it my boy 





Dre1only said:


> View attachment 630844
> *
> 
> BOUT TO FLIP THE SCRIPT ON WITH THIS BITCH !!!*


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:facepalm:
*Gotta strip the silver already f/n shit bubbled around the tail lights ...*





















*
Go'n with an Almond Pearl paint P-nut Butter Interior ...
*


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 630844
> *
> 
> BOUT TO FLIP THE SCRIPT ON WITH THIS BITCH !!!*


chingon


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

nice 2 vert impala's! still waiting to see them pattern's:ninja:uffin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I'M BOUT TO TRY HOMIES,THE 2nd ONE GOT THE BUBBLES ON IT AROUND THE TAIL LIGHTS THATS WHAT STOPPED ME,OTHER THAN THAT ITS ON HOMIE,I USED THE DULL COAT CLEAR ON THE TOP TONE IT DOWN, SO WHATS UP NOW ???
WELL BACK TO PHASE 1 ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lookin good. love the black glasshouse and blue drop!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Lookin good. love the black glasshouse and blue drop!


Thanks Mike don't know why I still on the glass house,I know I'm ready to get it out the way :yes: 



Tonioseven said:


> :thumbsup:


 Big Tonio Seven thanks fam :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

JUST CLOWN'N


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

2ND SHOT VID ...


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

NICE 65 DRE


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin good fam!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> NICE 65 DRE


Thanks Big Money bout to try some'n different with the decals :x:



pina's LRM replica said:


> Lookin good fam!


 What it do Pina,thanks homie now that i got a couple of hoppers out the way I'm go'n back to build'n :yes:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

he gonna fall prey to the Fifty 8, Big Hit :fool2:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm feel'n a monte carlo in the game :yes: no fake ass 1/4 top homies I wondered how it would look seen Dutch 1's,then I told myself,self just doit but I'm not finished :thumbsup: ...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks Custom Coupe 68 most appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Bout to get his ass ready for them inches the 58 is clown'n and a ***** go back in the woods hiding ,you ain't even mentioned my name sense you seen me I told you,you don't want it,so when the hearse come out you gonna be say'n you don't fucc with 1/25 scales no more :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:









***** said he wanted some of this,my 58 so I made another video just to see if he wanted it, he went ghost on a ***** :dunno:









he seen the monte carlo said he want it when its ready :facepalm:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> Thanks Mike don't know why I still on the glass house,I know I'm ready to get it out the way :yes:
> 
> Big Tonio Seven thanks fam :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


65 is looking nice Dre...:thumbsup:
Ready for clear???


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sneekyg909 said:


> 65 is looking nice Dre...:thumbsup:
> Ready for clear???


thanks Sneeky G whats happening out west homie,me try'n build something I need to ad the decals to the 65 and a little more bmf then wet it up thanks again homie :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin good up in here fam!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

X2


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Lookin good up in here fam!


thanks Pina



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> X2


thanks Cemetary Angel

weather is crazy if it ain't to cold its to f/n windy was suppose to go out and get some supplies :facepalm:


----------



## mrswitch72 (Feb 7, 2013)

Dre1only said:


> thanks Pina
> 
> thanks Cemetary Angel
> 
> weather is crazy if it ain't to cold its to f/n windy was suppose to go out and get some supplies :facepalm:


 projects lookin clean bro i do like monte carlos,im with you on the weather its never perfect wen you want it


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

mrswitch72 said:


> projects lookin clean bro i do like monte carlos,im with you on the weather its never perfect wen you want it


 after 2 days of rain,today was a beautiful day shot a little clear on my 65 impala













T Thanks Mr.Switch 72


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

65 COMEIN OUT VERY NICE BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

nice!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

im diggin yhe vert nice color choice


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Big Money,Old Skool & Custom Coupe :h5:






_ gonna try and detail some skirt for my 62 & 64 :x:_


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hell yeah!! Do that thang!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> Hell yeah!! Do that thang!! :thumbsup:


I still want your 6 deuce,thanks Tonio 7 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...9-king-streets-hop-off-coming-soon-65-002.jpg


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 641377
> Thanks Big Money,Old Skool & Custom Coupe :h5:
> View attachment 641378
> _ gonna try and detail some skirt for my 62 & 64 :x:_




what you going to do with that 62 big dre


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Dre1only said:


>


looks nice i need to get back in the lab


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> what you going to do with that 62 big dre


you kno I'ma do my thang with cut a roof in wet it up and drop it :boink:



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> looks nice i need to get back in the lab


yeah I'm bout to bounce back and handle this shit over here my ***** think'n bout call'n these 65's the Smash Brothers ?
View attachment 641646
View attachment 641647
View attachment 641648
View attachment 641649


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Dre1only said:


>


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


>


whats up Tonio 7 I'm try'n to get this shit to post right my other 65 don't wanna post but I'm bout to run with it right now ...
View attachment 641702
View attachment 641703
View attachment 641704
View attachment 641705
View attachment 641706


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

got the smash brothers on deck


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 641748
> View attachment 641749
> View attachment 641750
> View attachment 641751
> ...


 bad ass!!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Big O/G Old Skool I'm contemplating on which one I wanna try the graphics on but it will be soon :x:






bout to hit um with a servo :shh:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

looking good my boy keep at it i will be doing a 65 when i get back in the lab still got few cars to do b4 i get to it tho


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hell yeah its time to go bumper check'n try'n to get some model time in,Thanks SB :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

looks good locked up


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Whats up Big CC 68 thanks homie bout to run that servo & a jackson do a lil hop'n round here :yes:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

65's lookin' badass!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Auto Mob said:


> 65's lookin' badass!!


Thanks Auto Mob Most Appreciated Fam :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

:wow::wow::naughty:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thats a clean ass lac! woo!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Damn, that Lac is clean as fuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Love that caddy homie.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

customcoupe68 said:


> :wow::wow::naughty:


:thumbsup:



customcoupe68 said:


> thats a clean ass lac! woo!


:thumbsup:



Tonioseven said:


> Damn, that Lac is clean as fuuuuuuuuuu


:thumbsup:



halfasskustoms said:


> Love that caddy homie.


:thumbsup: Thanks Fam most appreciated Custom Coupe, Tonio 7 & 1/2 A.K. yall already know the 64 is headed to Hot Boys Hydraulic's :biggrin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

HE'S ON ONE :nicoderm:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 644402
> View attachment 644403
> View attachment 644404
> View attachment 644406
> ...


if you can find an up top for this lac.....:boink:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

this is my plan for the caddy functional top


















the 65 top would need very little cut'n to get it to fit but this is how it would look :thumbsup: Thanks CC 68 ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 644402
> View attachment 644403
> View attachment 644404
> View attachment 644406
> ...


 wow thats bad ass!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah that up top is a pretty close match. i like it better than the "realistic" top ...until i see one that actually looks REAL, i would recommend using the plastic up top...just my opinion... keep up the work DRE


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> wow thats bad ass!


Whats up Old Skool thanks homie :thumbsup:



customcoupe68 said:


> yeah that up top is a pretty close match. i like it better than the "realistic" top ...until i see one that actually looks REAL, i would recommend using the plastic up top...just my opinion... keep up the work DRE


I'm feel'n the top down on this one but I also feel like build a functioning ragg yet I'll keep that in mind just in case :h5:................. so now I got a bigger fish to fry the blue 65 I got off ebay not thinking about the decals being old,cracking and not sticking you know the rest I need new ones :nosad: smmfh ...


----------



## Dr1v3by3 (Apr 6, 2013)

That's orange is a sick ass color


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Dr1v3by3 if your talk'n bout the Caddy its testors inca gold homie ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

STILL ON THE CADDY






DID THE RIMS AND CUT THE ROOF






GOTTA STRIP COMPLETELY






THIS DUDE WAS BOUT TO GET IT ALL TODAY












:dunno:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Dre1only said:


>



I want my future hopper to be clean like these. Top-quality work like always!! uffin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I have not,never ever seen anything come off your bench looking shabby or 1/2 stepped, you keep top quality work Mr.Tonio Seven,so when you do build that hopper I know its gonna be clean as a bitch :h5: thanks for the good words Fam :biggrin: ...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> I want my future hopper to be clean like these. Top-quality work like always!! uffin:



try to make one you do good on your stock models


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Dre1only said:


>



looking good looking good I am going to hit rag top money up when i get back in to my models but you got the rag looking good you now i will have one coming out


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> I have not,never ever seen anything come off your bench looking shabby or 1/2 stepped, you keep top quality work Mr.Tonio Seven,so when you do build that hopper I know its gonna be clean as a bitch :h5: thanks for the good words Fam :biggrin: ...





DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> try to make one you do good on your stock models



I appreciate it from both of you.  Once I get settled in back up north and set up shop, I'm gonna get on it. I had a '78 Caddy somewhere that I was gonna work with but we'll see.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

*Tonio Seven with a Hopper ???*



Tonioseven said:


> I appreciate it from both of you.  Once I get settled in back up north and set up shop, I'm gonna get on it. I had a '78 Caddy somewhere that I was gonna work with but we'll see.


Hope all goe's well with your move Tonio,you know I'll be watch'n to if you make it happen your 57 or the 62 are both have potential :thumbsup::thumbsup:but a caddy uffin:


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

dig that right there man, salute


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CHANGED THE D'z UP PAINTED WITH A 2 TONE EFFECT uffin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OldSchoolVato said:


> dig that right there man, salute


THANKS VATO I'M GONNA GET AT THEM THIS WEEKEND I AIN'T DID SHIT BUT ENDED A MODELERS CAREER JUS F/N AROUND :dunno:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> Hope all goe's well with your move Tonio,you know I'll be watch'n to if you make it happen your 57 or the 62 are both have potential :thumbsup::thumbsup:but a caddy uffin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


>


I GUESS THATS AS BOUT AS CLOSE AS I'M GONNA GET TO OWNING THEM,YEP THOSE ARE THE ONES :h5:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

GET MAD IF YOU WANT I WON'T FRONT I'LL CUT THE HELL OUT THEM :ninja:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:rofl::rofl: I DO have a '57 rag that ain't been painted yet. I cut it and grabbed a boot off Ebay. I got no plans for other than some paint. I'll throw some paint at it and see if you dig it.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hell yeah that's whats up I found out not to long ago you did some paint for Hydro :thumbsup: damn I just noticed the tornado in the back ground with the 57 lol ...


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Tonioseven said:


>


Now there is some sweet paint work,!!:worship::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

try'n to get Mr.T.Seven to send them to me :x:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

I would have to cut that red 57 that's the one right there


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I'll cut both of them lay and play 57 with a good hop & go hard in the 6 duece


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> Hell yeah that's whats up I found out not to long ago you did some paint for Hydro :thumbsup: damn I just noticed the tornado in the back ground with the 57 lol ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


>


hell yeah they clean I'll get back with it just in this slump right now Tonio,children are a trip just had someone piss me off on the phone I'm guess'n my 1 yr old gran son could tell he kept shakin my hand look'n at me like are you alright I gave him a good laugh and he left :roflmao::rofl::roflmao: thank god for the innocents in a child :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Still black but I changed up the D'z reinforced the front end need to do the same for the back touch up & foil the rest of the car add motors and call it a wrap :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

glass house looks sick dre!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Fam,I'm gonna try and get my little xtras,I didn't get when I was suppose to got have it type shit feel me :x:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Just stoppn in to holla at ya bruh...and props ,I see u steppn ya game up


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds are lookin tight up in here fam I see u holding it down


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Bravo and Pina, Bravo I was ready to do a missing person report on you,what's been up brah ?yeah Pina. I gotta get something finished tho its sank near June and I ain't got shit done but 2 quick hoppers but I did some thing tho :thumbsup: Bra o I'm still waiting for your pelican hopper :dunno:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/model-cars/649624d1369349391-tryn-my-hand-detailn-0523131846.jpg


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks CC 68


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

lookin good!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Mike, I'm gonna make a come back ya dig






rigBy here


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

actually more like a step in the right direction






you know how we do it over here






just got a lot of b/s I'm deal'n with :loco:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

at Hot Boys Hydraulic Shop






bout ya get them cuts






get yo kids out the streets we ain't play'n


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I hear ya..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Street Addict burnt the motor out already :twak:






wet wet


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Niiiiice! Get down wit d get down fam


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks Pina :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

*THIS SHIT AIN'T OVER ...*

READY TO START BUST'N THIS PLASTIC OUT :ninja:


----------



## mrswitch72 (Feb 7, 2013)

really nice dre killin the streets with this one :yes:


Dre1only said:


>


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks fam I still got to to finish it do the I.interior and reared work ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

get ready homie






coming back to smash


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

ALWAYS clean sh!t up in here!! ALWAYS!!! I love it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you Tonio 7, need some alcad for my bumpers on both lacs plus the hearse but its all good wait til they get a load of the Smash Brothers :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds lookin dope fam i see u


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Builds lookin dope fam i see u


Whats cracc'n Pina bout to show off 1 of the 2 soon and hopefully have the 2nd one done right after


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

what it do my boy i see they had to give you a win about god dam time keep breaking these ****** off to yo boy get back in the lab


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> what it do my boy i see they had to give you a win about god dam time keep breaking these ****** off to yo boy get back in the lab


you kno that's whats up homie I kno your watch'n homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY DRE AN TO ALL:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 657929
> View attachment 657930
> View attachment 657931
> View attachment 657932
> View attachment 657935


great color on the cadi!!!uffin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

your cars are so cool it makes my cars look stupid


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lookin good love the gold 64 caddy drop


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

:naughty:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> HAPPY FATHERS DAY DRE AN TO ALL:thumbsup:


Happy Fathers day to you to Big Homie uffin:



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> great color on the cadi!!!uffin:


Thanks Old Skool, its testors inca gold :thumbsup:



R0L0 said:


> your cars are so cool it makes my cars look stupid


I'm sure you got some clean builds, I'm gonna have to pay you a visit homie :yes:



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Lookin good love the gold 64 caddy drop


Thanks Lorenzo most appreciated Fam uffin:



customcoupe68 said:


> :naughty:


CC what it do homie :h5: I pray everyone had a Blessed Fathers Day :x:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> you kno that's whats up homie I kno your watch'n homie :thumbsup:


ty now its time to play give me a call bro


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

i really liking that color on the 70's cadi


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> i really liking that color on the 70's cadi









on top of the green






just a little tease


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookadat phat MAWNKEY!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Dena 4 Life


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

BOY SB LOOKIN GOOD I LIKE DAT...:thumbsup: WUSUP DRE


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

HELL YEA:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

WHAT IT DO BIG MONEY :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BIG MONEY TEXAS :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S DRE


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DON'T TRIP HOMIE


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> Dena 4 Life


nice!!!uffin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> nice!!!uffin:


 SB Dena 4 Life, Caprice ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Always got sum good shit goin on in here fam


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Pina I'm bout to cut & paint a few for a little motivation hope it works :x:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' good Big Dre!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> Lookin' good Big Dre!!:thumbsup:


Thanks Big Tonio Seven :h5:



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Ttt


 Thanks Mr.Cemetary Angel. I'm bout to turn up and get my builds were they should be and take my game to another level :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 664679
> View attachment 664680
> View attachment 664681
> View attachment 664682
> ...


 nice!!! what color are you going on this one?uffin: oh wait! i just seen the rims lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS;167621d00 said:


> nice!!! what color are you going on this one?uffin: oh wait! i just seen the rims lol


 your right Old Skool its go'n. down and I'm gonna try some patterns finally :x:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> your right Old Skool its go'n. down and I'm gonna try some patterns finally :x:


ahh shit!!!:shocked::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> ahh shit!!!:shocked::h5::thumbsup:


 Yeah might as well start from the top and work my way to the bottom know it won't be like any of the greatest but it'll be a start ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> Yeah might as well start from the top and work my way to the bottom know it won't be like any of the greatest but it'll be a start ...


uffin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

on the 65 China Blue's frame :shh:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

prep'n the 64 Impala for its transformation :ninja:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:shocked:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

haven't done any more painting on the 64 yet do'n some frame work 1st while I'm feel'n this shit ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

i I told ya you ain't seen nothin yet lol :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 666838
> i I told ya you ain't seen nothin yet lol :thumbsup:


damn!!!:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CUT THE 61 SKIRTS TO FIT SINCE AIN'T NOBODY TRY'N TO SALE NO OFFICIAL ONE CUT THE TOP OFF TO MAKE A STATEMENT, OH YEAH AND BY THE WAY AAS FAR AS MY HATERS ARE CONCERNED :finger: AND TO MY REAL FAM :h5: LETS DO THIS CUZ BIG DRE IS BOUT TO GET IT CRACC'N :thumbsup: JN A REAL WAY ... BEFORE






AND AFTER MY 64 CALLED " FRIEND OR FOE " :buttkick:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE COMP OLD SKOOL :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Dre1only said:


> CUT THE 61 SKIRTS TO FIT SINCE AIN'T NOBODY TRY'N TO SALE NO OFFICIAL ONE CUT THE TOP OFF TO MAKE A STATEMENT, OH YEAH AND BY THE WAY AAS FAR AS MY HATERS ARE CONCERNED :finger: AND TO MY REAL FAM :h5: LETS DO THIS CUZ BIG DRE IS BOUT TO GET IT CRACC'N :thumbsup: JN A REAL WAY ... BEFORE
> View attachment 667076
> AND AFTER MY 64 CALLED " FRIEND OR FOE " :buttkick:


64 rag, looking good dre.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you Big Noa I broke this out to kill the gremlins before they come around here with a bag of builders block lol ...


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

What color for the 64 rag?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:dunno::dunno::dunno:






I thought. bout every thing except for that one minor detail mmmh


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*just an idea*

Lol.......well I had that pearl orange 64 rag I sold 2 weeks ago. Let me post a pic, just so u can get an idea of how it would look painted with a dark color


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looking good dre :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Big NoaNoa 64


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> looking good dre :thumbsup:


 thanks Big Dogg, gotta get some recognition this year still building hoppers still in the game still building for me, myself & I


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey dre, thanks for blowing them pics up like that. Looks better, and I hope it helps u to get an idea of what color to paint ur 64 rag. Which ever color u choose, im sure u will make it outstanding bro


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Noa, not a problem Fam, don't know what color I'll be do'n alittle more before paint tho, ain't nothing like a 64 ragg :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

As soon as I finish on that candy 71 and that 62 rag, I might start another 64. Like u said, aint nothing like a 64 rag........btw, I didnt mean to disrespect by posting that orange 64 rag on ur thread, just trying to help u decide what color u going with


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

noanoaenterprise said:


> As soon as I finish on that candy 71 and that 62 rag, I might start another 64. Like u said, aint nothing like a 64 rag........btw, I didnt mean to disrespect by posting that orange 64 rag on ur thread, just trying to help u decide what color u going with


 We're cool Noa no disrespect taken Fam, I like your builds Lovin the boot top fam good ideal you showed me some things at the same time I'm not no sensitive ass ***** like I said we're cool homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Alright, cool bro.....lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

THAT LOOKS SICK ENOUGH RIGHT THERE :worship:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

jojo in VV said:


> THAT LOOKS SICK ENOUGH RIGHT THERE :worship:


Thanks JoJo but I'm not finished yet :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Try'n to wrap this one up






finished the interior almostcouple of touch ups






need to color sand this bitch






bou to put the motor together






the fucc up thing about my builds is every time I get started somebody wants something :facepalm:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

sum clean ass riders homie


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thats a bad ass interior dre, bomb ass job man


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

U need a part fir that 65


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> sum clean ass riders homie


Good to see you back Luxman thanks fam ...



noanoaenterprise said:


> Thats a bad ass interior dre, bomb ass job man


 it could be better fam but it'll work thanks ...



noanoaenterprise said:


> U need a part fir that 65


 I got every thing fam thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Getting stripped today :tears: I think ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Shake'n that Ass :naughty:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

that's gonna be sick!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks King :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Tonio 7


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

No doubt dre, that 61 is gomna be clean as fuk.........I already know


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Yep I'm gonna take it there, now I wish I wouldn't had cut them skirts for the 64 lol, but I'm gonna handle it, Thank for the props fam :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ONE MORE MOCK UP


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

'61 is looking Clean, big homie.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Bugs One most appreciated fam ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I wasn't even gonna build this model car the pillars was totally so fucked up it looked like a chop top the windshield is broke in 1/2and the onlt good thing that came out this kit was the skirts that I chopped up for my 64 Impala, anyway I had to build something to get me out of the slump I'm in,I'm feel'n motivated once again simple build been go'n strong with it so I got my fingers :x: hope'n I complete this one :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Props Dre.. Keep pushing these dope builds


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

BRAVO said:


> Props Dre.. Keep pushing these dope builds


x2 lookin good fam!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> Props Dre.. Keep pushing these dope builds


thanks Bravo whats up fam ?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> x2 lookin good fam!


thanks Pina I'm gonna have some thing ready for that end of the year LUGK Bash :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

need a weed leaf on the trunk ...


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Doimg it like always big homie.......much props


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Doing it like always big homie.......much props


Thanks Noa_Noa just try'n to keep up with my Family TTT ...


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

cool builds man, but if aint done its frontin doggy dogg


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Ain't no future in your front'n, it ain't finished and I ain't trip'n nor am'I worried about the competition, I ain't no bad m/f but ain't nobody call'n me out, I wanna hop but I'm tired of hop'n the same people :werd:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

View attachment 702537
View attachment 702553


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

<img class="previewthumb size_large" id="vbattach_702537" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=702537&stc=1" attachmentid="702537"><img class="previewthumb size_large" id="vbattach_702553" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=702553&stc=1" attachmentid="702553">


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Old School Vato...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Old School Vato...


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

http://youtu.be/QVqxsvCKAnQ


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> thanks Bravo whats up fam ?


Day by day, my guy...Out here on these 1:1's taking up most my time and energy. But u and the rest of the hopper/dancers is keeping me motivated to stay on the model bench


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

YO!!!!!! I see you be keeping up on the come up. Nice. Lovin that 64 Yo. Cant wait to see that bitch done.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> http://youtu.be/QVqxsvCKAnQ


 SG 90 you already know were I'm at plastic or nothing if its 1:25 scale you can get a hop TTT all day ...



BRAVO said:


> Day by day, my guy...Out here on these 1:1's taking up most my time and energy. But u and the rest of the hopper/dancers is keeping me motivated to stay on the model bench


 Bravo I ain't do'n no 1:1's haven't done one in awhile but I think I got one more in me That'll be a keeper but as for now its still plastic or nothing lol :thumbsup:



halfasskustoms said:


> YO!!!!!! I see you be keeping up on the come up. Nice. Lovin that 64 Yo. Cant wait to see that bitch done.


 Yeah H.A.K It won't be long now bout to go get this tape Marcos is talk'n bout see how that shit works vs bmf been using that kitchen foil with a glue stick to long of a process :nono: it works but its a :dunno:, thanks for look'n fam :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:machinegun:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> SG 90 you already know were I'm at plastic or nothing if its 1:25 scale you can get a hop TTT all day ...
> 
> Bravo I ain't do'n no 1:1's haven't done one in awhile but I think I got one more in me That'll be a keeper but as for now its still plastic or nothing lol :thumbsup:
> 
> Yeah H.A.K It won't be long now bout to go get this tape Marcos is talk'n bout see how that shit works vs bmf been using that kitchen foil with a glue stick to long of a process :nono: it works but its a :dunno:, thanks for look'n fam :thumbsup:


wuz good fam lol kitchen foil wit glue stick? for wat chrome foiling? yea dat chrome tape works real good u gotta leave dat other process alone tape works much better fam


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> wuz good fam lol kitchen foil wit glue stick? for wat chrome foiling? yea dat chrome tape works real good u gotta leave dat other process alone tape works much better fam


 Just haven't ordered none in awhile Pina and being in bum fucc Egypt its rare to find anything out here in va. is that the tape everybody was engraving on ?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> Just haven't ordered none in awhile Pina and being in bum fucc Egypt its rare to find anything out here in va. is that the tape everybody was engraving on ?


yea bro dats it works well its Air condition tape


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

Dre1only said:


> :machinegun:


Hells yeah you got the 64 hoppin clean. Wanna see her finished dog


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> yea bro dats it works well its Air condition tape


Thanks Pina now I know exactly what tape to get been out side eff'n with this damn power steering pump on my van, and its a bitch dammmm side ways engine ...



weedfiend said:


> Hells yeah you got the 64 hoppin clean. Wanna see her finished dog


 Hopefully it'll be done soon try'n to stay on it and my riviera


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

well fam I'm still on one just ain't completed nothing in a minute but I'm bout to go hamm on a couple of fools ma fucca's should keep they mouth shut if they don't know ones potential ...




































my future purchase


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Dre1only said:


> well fam I'm still on one just ain't completed nothing in a minute but I'm bout to go hamm on a couple of fools ma fucca's should keep they mouth shut if they don't know ones potential ...
> View attachment 778865
> View attachment 778873
> View attachment 778881
> ...


hell yeah dre, a 66 caprice.....can wait to c what u gonna do to this.....


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

noanoaenterprise said:


> hell yeah dre, a 66 caprice.....can wait to c what u gonna do to this.....


http://www.resinrealm.net/Star/RRGalleries/RR_All.html whats up Big Noa_Noa I had a 1:1 back in the day so it be a replica


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking good, homie. I'm liking the green on the '64. Have you thought of turning the '66 Impala into a Caprice? Probably cheaper.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Bugs 1,yeah I thought about do'n one Bugs try'n to weight out my option, I feel if I start one I won't finish it, but if I buy it I can have it like my old 66 Caprice Mo Bounce this year ...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

looking good fam!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> Thanks Bugs 1,yeah I thought about do'n one Bugs try'n to weight out my option, I feel if I start one I won't finish it, but if I buy it I can have it like my old 66 Caprice Mo Bounce this year ...


Good point, homie. I'm the same way. I got some projects put away that I got bored with all the work.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> looking good fam!


Thanks Mr.President its always an honor to have you on my page :thumbsup:



bugs-one said:


> Good point, homie. I'm the same way. I got some projects put away that I got bored with all the work.


Big Bugs One I just some bad news tonight they say these people only take big orders :thumbsdown: but I'll find out for myself tomorrow :x:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Wus good Fam,I see you lock and loaded,sit back and watch da show ..!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

whats up Machio yeah I'm try'n to get my mind on my builds, so I can serve this characters just to let them know I build hoppers yet it don't stop,that six tre' is gonna be a little different but right now its bmf time ...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Who you getting the '66 Caprice from, fam? Did you find something out?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

might have to wait for David Championto cast, or build they say R & R is all bad :thumbsdown: but until then can't stop


















won't stop ...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Rivi's looking good. For real R&R is bad? I was thinking of getting some stuff from them too, damn.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Fam member cory boight the 78 malibu, he wanted to return that shit. He bought it from r&r.............I do not recomend r&r


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn. Appreciate the info, carnal.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

no prob bugs if I find out any thing I'll let you know fam fasha :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Whad up homie. I see you still doing the damn thing.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Fam member cory boight the 78 malibu, he wanted to return that shit. He bought it from r&r.............I do not recomend r&r


 http://www.banditresins.com/1979_malibu.html


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Tonioseven said:


> http://www.banditresi &rns.com/1979_malibu.html


thats the one my boy bought, bandit and r&r have the same kits..........quality Is very poor


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

These r the ones I have available, with the 82 front end 4 headlight grille


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

The ones you have are not malibus because they are bigger sized then the r&r malibus ones you have are actually caprices because in the 1:1 caprice is bigger size than the malibu


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LopezCustoms said:


> The ones you have are not malibus because they are bigger sized then the r&r malibus ones you have are actually caprices because in the 1:1 caprice is bigger size than the malibu


hey marcos, I have the 2dr caprice, and the malibus, and yes my malibus r actually up to scale. U need to get ur info straight. I could put a caprice I have, and a malibu and the caprice is bigger. And plus, even a child younger than u could tell which one is which. And comparing an r&r malibu and mine, they r the same size.....just different years.....do ur research. Ask marquez, ask floss, they have them too


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Not exactly because the fact that malibus shouldnt fit the monte chassis the malibu is the baby Gbody of all gbodys & caprice is same sized as the normal Gbodys i kno my info from an OG builder who knows the difference is all im sayn no offense to you but those are nice caprices is all


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Marcos, heres a pic of gbody undi im using, and an actual gbody undi that hasnt been modified. Oh, and also a picture of the actual malibu undi. as u can c, I modified my undi. Im a model builder bro. I find my ways to do things the way I want. I dont necessarily have to use what comes in the box. Now u r assuring that my malibu is a caprice just because im using a g body undi, that was customized to fit? U need to ask first and find out whats up. I cut 1/4 in in the rear, 1/2 in the front and a 1/4 on each side. so u and whatever og u talked to needs to get his info straigh. By the way, this is a 100% malibu here.


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok i stand corrected im not gonna bullshit but the person i got my info handled the malibu first hand before it was out to public wat back so adjustments must have been made in order to seperate it from a caprice & actually make it a malibu but i surely dont need to ask first i make my assumptions whether anyone likes it or not


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Keep staying correct. And im putting this bullshit aside. Even seeing the proof, and u still saying u stand correct.....lol (monte next to the malibu............keep saying this malibu I have is bigger.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Now what marcos, seeing proof that my malibu is the actual size malibu, u gonna keep arguing that its a caprice, when the caprice is bigger than a monte carlo???? Just because u workin on a malibu, and most likely u might bring it out to production, u dont have to defamate others man, cause what u r doing Is called defamation...............I showed u proof.............


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

yall brotha's and that's shop talk fella's much respect ...


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Were not brothers ima solo rider i guess u didnt seebthat i left dre & if u noticed i said i stand corrected as in your proved me wrong & that your cars are actual malibus so get those pantys out a bunch & really read what i said


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

& no my malibu isnt goin into production at all see how much you kno i actually cancelled it due to the cost of resin being expensive & i wanted my malibu to get done so my shit commin out to wreck & malibu in the game is all im sayn


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> yall brotha's and that's shop talk fella's much respect ...


dont trip homie my motto has always been the real goin to always stay down an d fake are always bound to fall off feel me fam!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> dont trip homie my motto has always been the real goin to always stay down an d fake are always bound to fall off feel me fam!


x2:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Pina I can't comment on what I don't know about,I checked my page before I went to work and seen what was go'n on with Marcos and Noa_Noa really didn't think it was that serious, you know me and Marcos go back before we were LUGK and I prefer not to choose sides so I'm neutral in this, yall should know me well enough to understand my reason, anyway how the hell are yall ???


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> Pina I can't comment on what I don't know about,I checked my page before I went to work and seen what was go'n on with Marcos and Noa_Noa really didn't think it was that serious, you know me and Marcos go back before we were LUGK and I prefer not to choose sides so I'm neutral in this, yall should know me well enough to understand my reason, anyway how the hell are yall ???


simon feel u fam! no hard feelings inteded twards young homie


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

LopezCustoms said:


> Were not brothers ima solo rider i guess u didnt seebthat i left dre


 wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwoooooooooowwwwww we been knew you was a lying style stealing club hopping mofo so no more lugk for you now what lil lopez


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 823482


nice project fam i like those kits gonna have to get one sometime


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwoooooooooowwwwww we been knew you was a lying style stealing club hopping mofo so no more lugk for you now what lil lopez


....:naughty:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

LMFAO never a club hopper!!! U jus mad cuz your ahit is garbage homie straight up thats why i made u leave & ur barely comming back i got more style in a spindle then u do on your whole car i dont need no LUGK they didnt back me up no way anyway only 1-4 actually did at one point it was an actual club now its just drama kings thats the real answer so check your shit before opening your mouth slow bob i know ur dumb but damn i see why the nickname matches haha i stay makn $$ on these models thats all i need im a one man show LOPEZCUSTOMS runs this hop shit since i started up where u at dont tell me u got caught hanging ur shirt from your lil shopping carts hahaha garbage!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

LopezCustoms said:


> LMFAO never a club hopper!!! U jus mad cuz your ahit is garbage homie straight up thats why i made u leave & ur barely comming back i got more style in a spindle then u do on your whole car i dont need no LUGK they didnt back me up no way anyway only 1-4 actually did at one point it was an actual club now its just drama kings thats the real answer so check your shit before opening your mouth slow bob i know ur dumb but damn i see why the nickname matches haha i stay makn $$ on these models thats all i need im a one man show LOPEZCUSTOMS runs this hop shit since i started up where u at dont tell me u got caught hanging ur shirt from your lil shopping carts hahaha garbage!



lol i am in and out of the model game cause i have a real life that's why my girl just got a 62 impala and i have a 57 rag i am redoing real cars pics coming soon dena4life what you got for that or this glass house model car??????????????? do you still hop????? an d what style you got lil lopez get broke off and cry about it


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Lol die fast dont count as real cars lmfaoo & damm straight havent u seen i ran u off this sight for the 3rd time & u come back months later it koo i kno u deny it hahaha lopezcustoms like i said run this hop shit SD to LA i even got cars all over the US maryland texas arizona in riverside in CA where u at? Lol still claiming the excuse king i see i dont cry i take wins & losses unlike you hahaha slowwwwwwwwww bobbbbbbbb LMFAO


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:h5: no matter how we stand together or alone at the beginning and the end of the day I gotta thank God the Bigg Creater for everything ...


pina's LRM replica said:


> simon feel u fam! no hard feelings inteded twards young homie


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> nice project fam i like those kits gonna have to get one sometime


 what it do Big Pina yeah that's one I'm gonna copp from Tonio 7 soon :x:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Dre1only said:


> what it do Big Pina yeah that's one I'm gonna copp from Tonio 7 soon :x:


if the deal is right, hell yeah


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

noanoaenterprise said:


> if the deal is right, hell yeah


we gonna see I should kno sum'n by the end of the week


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

It ain't no secret this MC from Hell gotta be done over. It sat for 17 year while Big Dracc was locked up but he's back with a venges and determined to hurts some feelings :nono: :angry: :nono: ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

the 64 had a couple of mishaps I'm gonna try to fix with out stripping ...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

'64's looking good, homie. Hopefully you don't have to strip it. Keep at it, Big Dre.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bugs-one said:


> '64's looking good, homie. Hopefully you don't have to strip it. Keep at it, Big Dre.


 Thanks Bugs-One :x:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thats a bad ass lime green 6fo.......love it big homie


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

MOST APPRECIATED BIG HOMIE uffin:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that green 64 looks sweet bro. Looks like today was a good day......lol


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

that 77 look like mine big dre i like it


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol die fast dont count as real cars lmfaoo & damm straight havent u seen i ran u off this sight for the 3rd time & u come back months later

lmao i have a job in real life 3rd time i never seen the first but lets set s hop up i will be back in la in a week or so u down ????????


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a job in real life too isnt that what everyone has or needs? & thas coo ur commin down to bad your lucky i dont have no cars out right now all i got is customer cars NO HANGERS ya digg so maybe u can hop the king cobra lopezcustoms next time around


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

u not no king lil lopez and thATS good you got a job i am happy for you on some real shit but you will never have a car 4 me to hop u on tape cause we both know you no better ow 619 might be ready might be


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

I kno i aint no king execpt king of a arm hoppers but i did at one point and was acussed of stealing styles n blah like that but its whatevers ya kno & thanks homie on a real note


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

yep the 77 is hot but I'm not feel'n this shit like I was every body fall'n off ...












Drama Queen ...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

nice! looking good fam


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

70monte805 said:


> im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

The Hearse is looking good, big homie.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bugs-one said:


> The Hearse is looking good, big homie.


Thanks Bugs One means a lot fam ...
View attachment 903298
View attachment 903306


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Liking that Blue, homie.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Bugs One, the paint is Testor's Da'ja Blue got a little more foil to go and then :naughty:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

I see you still getting down, homie. :thumbsup:

Merry Christmas, homie.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Homie The Hearse is fresh yo!!!!. Im lovin it.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you very much 1/2 Ass Kustom :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

What up, Dre? :wave: Where you been at, homie?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

True Riders page on fb basically just chillin homie , not to much building,finished up some models nothing major tho ...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

you got some crazy builds on here, good work  that yellow monte is nice


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

408models said:


> you got some crazy builds on here, good work  that yellow monte is nice


 thank you 408 I don't build no where as good as you so I take that as a big compliment :h5:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

SLOWED DOWN


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

SOLD


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

wuz good dre nice projects homie diggin them


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

What up Big Pina been busy work'n,whats go'n on with you Mr. President ???
thankx for da comp ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> What up Big Pina been busy work'n,whats go'n on with you Mr. President ???
> thankx for da comp ...


wuz good fam everything been ayt just goin thru sum personal issues had to put my builds on hold for a bit but some of d fam gettin down its inspiring me to hit d bench again gotta finish my stricktly bizz project for owner but ima get on it project are looking tight up in here keep doin ur thang


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Damn............u been busy homie...I see that!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

dumb ass looking for a real car in the model car section your dumb as fucc :inout:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> wuz good fam everything been ayt just goin thru sum personal issues had to put my builds on hold for a bit but some of d fam gettin down its inspiring me to hit d bench again gotta finish my stricktly bizz project for owner but ima get on it project are looking tight up in here keep doin ur thang


thanks Pina I got some serious issues as well so I know the feel'n my brotha ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Damn............u been busy homie...I see that!


 yeah I'm still fucc'n around not that much tho :dunno:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

TTT Cemetary Angel 81


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

i see u dre those low lows looking clean fam dat lil crown is dope to


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

'69 rivi dash gauges & '64 galaxie 500XL taillight emblem w/ black chrome foil & '60 Apache C10 fender emblems w/ chrome foil & black sharpie; got more to come.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> i see u dre those low lows looking clean fam dat lil crown is dope to


thanks President Pina,I got the crown from Micheal's " LUGK " still ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

lowrod said:


> '69 rivi dash gauges & '64 galaxie 500XL taillight emblem w/ black chrome foil & '60 Apache C10 fender emblems w/ chrome foil & black sharpie; got more to come.


 Nice work lowrod I like that 64 ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

If anyone is looking for me I can be found on youtube MrDre1only or Facebook on fhe True Riders page by the name of Andre Mangram Smooth Legends


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Man...that tre is clean!!!paint looks flawless as does The cadi....nice


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Man, that '63 paint is righteous! The Caddy clean as hell too. Lookin' good man.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> Man...that tre is clean!!!paint looks flawless as does The cadi....nice


Coast2Coast Thanks brother its been awhile since I've been here I wish this page was still cracc'n like it use to


----------

